# Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)



## MED-IA (21 März 2010)

0900-5099400 (09005099400)
u.a. am 19.02.2010 Anrufe mit Ansage:
"Auto oder 30.000 Euro Gewinnversprechen" bei Anruf dieser Nummer. 
Alte Leute fühlen sich irgendwann genötigt, da dann doch zurückzurufen:
Auf der Telefonrechnung dann mit über 100.- Euro abkassiert. Natürlich kein Gewinn. 
Kassiert via TELEKOM-Telefonrechnung von einer Firma namens:
YELLOW ACCESS OPERATING ServAG
c/o Lützowufer 27 (man beachte "c/o")
10787 Berlin
[email protected] (fake!, emails kommen zurück)
Telefon: 
0800-4445674
0180-5-661001 Fax ("für die Katz") 

 Man soll dazu einen Gewinn-Umschlag schicken an: 

"Gewinnidentifkationsnummer GIN 000000.
Global Access Service
Alberto Gaudino
Via Vandalino 56 E/F
10125 Turin/ Italien

A) Immer die www.bundesnetzagentur.de SOFORT(!) darüber informieren!
B) Seinen Netzbetreiber bitten, das "Fremdgeld" nicht einzuziehen:
Falls bereits erfolgt, Lastschrift-Storno und nur den Rest zahlen.
Beschwerden bei dieser Art "Anbieter" meist sinnlos, Adresse falsch, niemand erreichbar etc. TELEKOM das Inkasso über die eigene Telefonrechnung schriftlich untersagen. 
C) Immer diese Info an www.vzbv.de in Berlin und
www.wettbewerbszentrale.de wg. Möglichkeit eines UWG-Verstoßes.

Jemand mehr Infos dazu?


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 März 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

--- zur rechtlichen Prüfung zurück gezogen ---
aka


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 März 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

--- zur rechtlichen Prüfung zurück gezogen ---
aka


----------



## MED-IA (21 März 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

gelöscht


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 März 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*



MED-IA schrieb:


> *ALTE LEUTCHEN KÖNNEN SICH NICHT IMMER wochelang später noch daran, erinnern: Aber man sollte, so ich mich erinnere, einen Umschlag (mit personenbezogenen Daten) an diese Adresse in Utalien zurückschicken. Das wenigstens konnte verhindert werden.*


Diese Information erhält man meines Wissens erst beim Rückruf unter 0900xxx 
Aber wie wird man dazu gebracht?
Indem einem erklärt wird, man müsse nur zurück rufen, "um Daten zu ergänzen". Das ist aber dann eine Irreführung/Täuschung.

Ich muß mal sehen, ob ich irgendwo einen Wortlaut der Ansage finde - diese neue Ansage hab ich noch nicht selbst geprüft.

http://www.moneyhouse.ch/u/yellow_access_operating_services_ag_CH-400.3.008.103-9.htm


> *TJA, POST KOMMT JA WOHL (in Berlin) an, da sie ja nicht mehr zurückkommt ... :--))*


Die Anschrift ist ja schon länger in Verwendung - nur die Firma dazu gibt es nach meiner Kenntnis nicht mehr. Ich prüfe das aber heute abend noch einmal, daher habe ich oben auch alles vorerst gelöscht. Ich gehe aber erfahrungsgemäß davon aus, dass meine Folgerungen richtig sind  _
_


> * Die TELEKOM bucht anstandlos das Geld wieder aus: Die sind auch verärgert hoch drei! *


*
Lächerlich!* Die Telekom bucht aus, wenn man sich darum kümmert. Das dürften dann so etwa 2-3% der Betroffenen saein. Macht einen dicken Gewinn für die beteiligten Unternehmen. Ich frage mich ja immer noch, an wen die Telekom das Geld zahlen will. Aber: ich überprüfe das noch einmal.


> aha, alles klar...
> schau mal, wem die yadata.de gehört - dem Fischer vom Bodensee, Herrn S.S.
> Heppenheimer Mafia.
> 
> ...


Das ist ein 100%iger Hinweis darauf, dass es immer noch dieselben Hintermänner sind. Matthias Kurth, Chef der Bundesnetzagentur, hat also bei Johannes B. Kerner schlau daher geredet, geändert hat sich nichts. Die Gesamtschadenssumme des Betruges wird verringert, das ist alles. Der Betrug selbst wird dekriminalisiert. Das ist wohl das, was Matthias Kurth unter "regulieren" versteht. Betrügt nur, zockt nur ab, wir regeln das schon...



			
				woanders schrieb:
			
		

> Hier wurde meine Mutter angerufen, ein Band lief mit einer Frauenstimme, sie würde ein Auto gewinnen. Sie selbst rief nicht zurück unter dieser Nummer. Auf der Telefonrechnung erschien jetzt ein Betrag in Höhe von Netto 20,07€.


Das ist technisch kein Problem. Dass CDRs erstellt werden können, ohne dass angerufen wurde, ist eine Aussage der Industrie selbst.


> *Aber wie geht das? In meinem Beispiel hat Opa wohl, wenn ich das richtig erinnere, entnervt zurückgerufen, da er wohl hoffte, dass da "nette Leute" das Auto haben und nach Abholung ihn auch nicht mehr anrufen und in aus dem Schlaf reißen :--(( *


Das eine aschließt das andere nicht aus - und dass die Mutter nicht zurück gerufen hat und trotzdem die Nummer erscheint, ist wesentlich wahrscheinlicher darauf zurück zu führen, dass sie doch angerufen hat.



> Mit Telekom gesprochen u. dies mitgeteilt, buchen diesen Betrag aus.


Im Auftrag der Betrüger geben sie einen Teil der Beute wieder raus. Soll man das etwa noch loben? Und jetzt? Hat die Telekom, Strafanzeige gestellt, damit ihr der Schaden erstattet wird? Frag mal Achim Wehrmann...



> Werde auf jedenfall die Bundesnetzagentur informieren.


wie immer. Was anderes kann man nicht tun - das wäre der Job der Bundesnetzagentur. Also bleibt doch noch eines: Druck auf diese Wattestäbchen ausüben. Öffentlich, politisch.
_*



			Das Formular kann man per Fax an eine Nummer in Neustadt/Ws schicken: Da war andauernd besetzt. Es muss noch andere geben, die da hinsenden :--))
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*_Mail reicht.
rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de

Die Wattestäbchen (müssen) handeln, wenn sie Kenntnis davon haben. Ob sie diese Kenntnis per Mail kriegen oder telepathisch - ein Blick in Google dürfte ausreichend sein, um aktiv zu werden, und, wie Kurth ja großspurig und vollmundig bei Kerner sagte, "zu agieren und nicht nur zu reagieren".


----------



## MED-IA (21 März 2010)

Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400

 Meine bescheidene Erkenntnis ist, dass ... 
 A) ALTE LEUTCHEN KÖNNEN SICH NICHT IMMER wochelang später noch an jedes Detail erinnern, aber ruft man sie frequent automatisch an, rufen alte Menschen auch garantiert irgend wann zurück, da man ja hofft, sagen zu können, dass man seine Ruhe haben will. 

 B) Man sollte, so ich mich erinnere, einen Umschlag (sicher mit personenbezogenen Daten?) an diese ominöse Adresse in Italien zurückschicken. Das wenigstens konnte verhindert werden. Name, Adresse, ein Konto vielleicht? 

 C) Die TELEKOM buchte anstandlos das Geld wieder aus. 


 Mein pers. Beschwerdetipps wären:
www.bundesnetzagentur.de ("viel hilft viel"?) 
www.vzbv.de 
www.wettbewerbszentrale.de 
(letztere wegen möglicher UWG/DS-Verstöße, die Anrufe waren ja z.B. anonym ohne clippende Nummer!) 

Und wer der TELEKOM in Bonn was Nettes mitteilen möchte, Evidenz, Stornos etc., greife doch einfach direkt zu Gott Vater": 
TELEKOM, Bonn
 - Beschwerdemanagement Vorstand -
 Fax: 0228-181-94004

 In meinem Beispiel hat Opa wohl, wenn ich das richtig erinnere, entnervt zurückgerufen, da er wohl hoffte, dass da "nette Leute" das Auto haben und nach Abholung ihn auch endlich nicht mehr immer und immer wieder anrufen und ihn aus dem Schlaf reißen. Alte Leute stürzen ja leicht. Jetzt geht der arme alte Mann nicht mal mehr an sein eigenes Telefon, wenn es klingelt: Arme Welt! Da werden dauerhafte seelische Schäden induziert und niemand interessiert sich dafür. 

Also mir ist das zu kompliziert, man hat ja fast einen neuen Lebensmittelpunkt, wenn man sich damit beschäftigt :wall:


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 März 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*



MED-IA schrieb:


> "Gewinnidentifkationsnummer GIN 000000.
> Global Access Service
> Al*** G*** [Eigenname?]
> Via Vandalino 56 E/F
> 10125 Turin/ Italien



*Denominazione* 			GLOBAL ACCESS SERVICE  S.R.L. CON UNICO SOCIO  			*Sede legale* *CORSO FRANCIA 267* - TORINO (TO) -  10100  			*Attività* 			DAL 11/11/2009 SERVIZI DI  MARKETING E RICERCHE DI MERCATO NON FINALIZZATE ALLA DIVULGAZIONE


0900 - 5 - 673100  	
Diensteanbieter:
Global Access Service S.R.L
Corso Francia 267
10138 Torino
ITALIEN

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=252944&postcount=9

09005673100;*Telefonica DI Totaro;Giuseppina* [Firmenname, daher ausgeschrieben] & C.S.A.S;Corso Francia 267;10138 Torino;ITALIEN;29.Mai.2009;12:25 Uhr
09005673200;Telefonica DI Totaro;Giuseppina & C.S.A.S;Corso Francia 267;10138 Torino;ITALIEN;29.Mai.2009;12:25 Uhr
09005673400;Telefonica DI Totaro;Giuseppina & C.S.A.S;Corso Francia 267;10138 Torino;ITALIEN;29.Mai.2009;12:25 Uhr
09005673500;Telefonica DI Totaro;Giuseppina & C.S.A.S;Corso Francia 267;10138 Torino;ITALIEN;18.Juni.2009;8:55 Uhr
09005673510;Telefonica DI Totaro;Giuseppina & C.S.A.S;Corso Francia 267;10138 Torino;ITALIEN;18.Juni.2009;8:55 Uhr
09005673678;Telefonica DI Totaro;Giuseppina & C.S.A.S;Corso Francia 267;10138 Torino;ITALIEN;18.Juni.2009;8:55 Uhr
09005890940;Telefonica DI Totaro;Giuseppina & C.S.A.S;Corso Francia 267;10138 Torino;ITALIEN;31.Juli.2009;12:23 Uhr
09005890955;Telefonica DI Totaro;Giuseppina & C.S.A.S;Corso Francia 267;10138 Torino;ITALIEN;31.Juli.2009;12:23 Uhr
09005890960;Telefonica DI Totaro;Giuseppina & C.S.A.S;Corso Francia 267;10138 Torino;ITALIEN;31.Juli.2009;12:23 Uhr
09005890970;Telefonica DI Totaro;Giuseppina & C.S.A.S;Corso Francia 267;10138 Torino;ITALIEN;31.Juli.2009;12:23 Uhr


santaro GmbH, Rüsselsheim, *Vor den Ringsböllen 7, 65428 Rüsselsheim*.Geschäftsanschrift: Vor den Ringsböllen 7, 65428 Rüsselsheim. Bestellt als Geschäftsführer: *G*** T*****Eigenname, daher gekürzt*, *Torino/Italien*, *xx.xx.1968, einzelvertretungsberechtigt; mit der Befugnis, im Namen der Gesellschaft mit sich im eigenen Namen oder als Vertreter eines Dritten Rechtsgeschäfte abzuschließen.
HRB 86492

15.06.2009
santaro GmbH, Rüsselsheim, (Vor den Ringsböllen 7, 65428 Rüsselsheim).Die Gesellschafterversammlung vom 28.05.2009 hat eine Änderung des Gesellschaftsvertrages in § 2 (Gegenstand) beschlossen. *Neuer Gegenstand: An- und Vermietung von Immobilien, Hausmeisterservice und Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen*. Bestellt als Geschäftsführer: S..., S---, Uttwil CH, *xx.xx.1954, einzelvertretungsberechtigt; mit der Befugnis, im Namen der Gesellschaft mit sich im eigenen Namen oder als Vertreter eines Dritten Rechtsgeschäfte abzuschließen.


04.01.2008
santaro GmbH, Rüsselsheim (Vor den Ringsböllen 7, 65428 Rüsselsheim).
Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung. Gesellschaftsvertrag vom 14.11.2007. Gegenstand: An- und Vermietung von Immobilien sowie der Hausmeisterservice. Stammkapital: 25.000,00 EUR. Allgemeine Vertretungsregelung: Ist nur ein Geschäftsführer bestellt, so vertritt er die Gesellschaft allein. Sind mehrere Geschäftsführer bestellt, so wird die Gesellschaft durch zwei Geschäftsführer oder durch einen Geschäftsführer gemeinsam mit einem Prokuristen vertreten. Geschäftsführer: O***, Chr***, Rüsselsheim, *xx.xx.1975, einzelvertretungsberechtigt; mit der Befugnis, im Namen der Gesellschaft mit sich im eigenen Namen oder als Vertreter eines Dritten Rechtsgeschäfte abzuschließen.

petersucht.de/test/?p=privacypolicy

"Herausgeber und Verleger übernehmen für die Verfügbarkeit des Auskunftssystems sowie die Richtigkeit und Vollständigkeit der Einträge in dem Verzeichnis keine Haftung.
Gemeinsame Herausgeber und Verleger:
TMS Telenet MediaSolution GmbH
Vor den Ringsböllen 7
65428 Rüsselsheim
[email protected]
"

petersucht.de/?p=imprint

"Betreiber und Verantwortlicher dieser Seite ist die

11859 die Auskunft GmbH
Heppenheimerstr. 23
68309 Mannheim

[...]
Geschäftsführer: R... W..."

Handelsregister: *HRB 87543 ???* Hessen Amtsgericht Darmstadt
Steuernummer: 2666802792"

*Amtsgericht Mannheim Aktenzeichen: HRB 708957*
11859 - Die Auskunft GmbH, Mannheim, Heppenheimer Straße 23, 68309 Mannheim.Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung. Gesellschaftsvertrag vom 09.07.1998 mit Änderung; zuletzt geändert am 07.01.2009. Die Gesellschafterversammlung vom 02.02.2010 hat die Änderung des Gesellschaftsvertrages in § 1 (Firma, Sitz) beschlossen. *Der Sitz ist von Rüsselsheim (Amtsgericht Darmstadt HRB 87543) nach Mannheim verlegt. Bisher: "telomax GmbH"; Geschäftsanschrift: Heppenheimer Straße 23, 68309 Mannheim.* Gegenstand: Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen und der Handel mit Hard- und Software. Stammkapital: 50.000,00 DEM. Allgemeine Vertretungsregelung: Ist nur ein Geschäftsführer bestellt, vertritt er allein. Sind mehrere Geschäftsführer bestellt, vertreten zwei gemeinsam oder ein Geschäftsführer mit einem Prokuristen. Bestellt als Geschäftsführer: W..., R..., Fürth, *xx.xx.1960, einzelvertretungsberechtigt mit der Befugnis, im Namen der Gesellschaft mit sich im eigenen Namen oder als Vertreter eines Dritten Rechtsgeschäfte abzuschließen. *Nicht mehr Geschäftsführer: Oh...  Ch..., Klein-Winternheim, *xx.xx.1975.*

Amtsgericht Mannheim Aktenzeichen: HRB 708957:


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 März 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> --- zur rechtlichen Prüfung zurück gezogen ---
> aka



So, da sind die Infos wieder 

_08.02.2010
Weitere Nummernabschaltungen aufgrund neuer Spamwelle zu Gewinnmitteilungen für BMW Coupé oder 30.000EUR in bar

Rufnummern: (0)900 5 455 800, (0)900 5 454 501

Seit dem 5. bzw. 8.02.2010 erhielten Verbraucher unverlangte Anrufe, bei denen eine Bandansage mit der Mitteilung über den angeblichen Gewinn eines „BMW Coupé inklusive Spritgeld und Versicherung oder 30.000,-EUR in bar“ vorgespielt wurde. Beim Anruf wurde keine Rufnummer übertragen. Um den versprochenen Gewinn zu erhalten, wurden die Angerufenen animiert, eine hochpreisige 0(900)er Nummer zurückzurufen. Während der Computeransage wurde die 0(900)er-Rufnummer dreimal ohne Preisangabe genannt.
Die Bundesnetzagentur hat umgehend auf die über das Wochenende bei ihr eingegangenen Beschwerden reagiert und per Bescheid vom 8.02.2010 gegenüber dem Netzbetreiber, der Firma INPHONE AG, Baarerstraße 94, CH-6300 Zug, Schweiz, die Abschaltung der Rufnummern angeordnet. Gleichzeitig wurde jeweils ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassierungsverbot erteilt.
Die Rufnummern sind der Firma Y2M Media Limited, Great Hampton Street 69, B186EW Birmingham, GB, zugeteilt.
Die Maßnahmen sind unmittelbar wirksam. Nach Abschaltung durch den Netzbetreiber werden die Nummern nicht mehr erreichbar sein. Weitere Informationen zum Datum der Abschaltung und zum Beginn des Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassierungsverbots finden Sie in unserer Maßnahmentabelle.

_

die c/o Adresse in Berlin wurde bereits 2004 verwendet.

(yadata.de - da kann man sich ja denken, was da passiert ist... y(ellow)a(ccess)data

interessante Infos:
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/09005454501/5 (!)

Noch einmal:
Die Deutsche Telekom kassierte Gelder für eine gelöschte Firma?????? Wie soll das denn gehen?????? an wen wollen die das denn weiter leiten????? Die in der Telekomrechnung angegebene Adresse gehört einer Firma, die an bekannte Firmenbestatter "übergeben" wurde????
Wann ist denn endlich mal dieses Geschäftsgebahren strafbar und Thema für Finanzbehörden und StA????
Juristen????

Laut BnetzA
Diensteanbieter:
Y2M Media Limited
Great Hampton Street 69
B18 6 EW Birmingham
GROSSBRITANNIEN

Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer:
27.Juli.2009 ; 11:13 Uhr

das ist auch egal, was da steht - denn es sind immer dieselben Personen:

schaut mal, wem die yadata.de gehört - dem XXXXX vom Bodensee, Herrn S.S.
Heppenheimer M....


S* S*
Theodor-Heuss-Str. 8
Konstanz
Tele Solution GmbH

Google mal...

ehemals

Tele Solution GmbH
Am Unisys Park 6
65843 Sulzbach
Amtsgericht: 60313 Frankfurt (HRB 83391)
Geschäftsführer: Seb* So*, Ditzingen, *xx.xx.1983
Einzelprokura: Si* G* So*, Moos, ***.1954


Amtsgericht Freiburg Aktenzeichen: HRB 703194: *Bekannt gemacht am: 15.03.2010 12:00 Uhr     
*In ().
gesetzte Angaben der Anschrift und des Geschäftszweiges erfolgen ohne Gewähr:    
Veränderungen    
11.03.2010    

Tele Solution GmbH, Konstanz, Theodor-Heuss-Straße 8, 78467 Konstanz.Neue Geschäftsanschrift: *c/o AIDA Wirtschaftsdienste GmbH Kurfürstenstraße 79, 10787 Berlin*. Bestellt als Geschäftsführer: H***, Kl***, Berlin, *xx.xx.1940, einzelvertretungsberechtigt mit der Befugnis, im Namen der Gesellschaft mit sich im eigenen Namen oder als Vertreter eines Dritten Rechtsgeschäfte abzuschließen. Nicht mehr Geschäftsführer: S..., S..., xxx *xx.xx.1983. Prokura erloschen: S*** S*** xxx, *xx.xx.xx54.


Wer/Was ist AIDA? 
AIDA
http://www.jurablogs.com/de/anklage-siegfried-lang-juricon

Die Heppenheimer M.... schaltet und waltet nach Belieben. Die sch... auf Regeln, Gesetze und Rechtsstaat. 
Unfassbar.
Und Matthias Kurth grinst dazu.


----------



## MED-IA (24 März 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

Hier noch mal das komplette Beschwerdemanagement, was ich immer abwickle. Betroffen sind ohnehin auch/immer Geheimnummern, also KEINE Nummern, die in irgend einem Telefonbuch stehen ...

Mein pers. Beschwerdetipps wären:
www.bundesnetzagentur.de 
"Rufnummernmissbrauch" (äätt) BnetzA . DE 
 "Verbraucherservice" (äätt) BnetzA . DE 
Fax: 06321-934-111
Tel.: 0291-9955-206

www.vzbv.de 
Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband 
Abteilung Wirtschaft
"wirtschaft" ätt VZBV . DE 
Fax: 030-25800-218 
www.wettbewerbszentrale.de 
Wettbewerbszentrale eV 
"mail" äätt wettbewerbszentrale . de 
Bad Homburg 
Fax: 06172-84422 

(letztere BEIDEN wegen möglicher UWG/DS-Verstöße, die Anrufe waren ja z.B. anonym ohne clippende Nummer! Unlauterer Wettbewerb ist nicht zu unterschätzen, wenn es mit "Betrug" einfach nicht klappen mag. 

Und wer der TELEKOM in Bonn was Nettes mitteilen möchte, Evidenz, Stornos, Ärger wegen Belastungen etc., greife doch einfach direkt zu "Gott Vater": 

DEUTSCHE TELEKOM AG Zentrale
*- Beschwerdemanagement Vorstand -*
Friedrich-Ebert-Allee 140
53113 BONN 
Fax: 0228-181-94004
Fax: 02251-826-1999

_fröhliches faxen! 
============_


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 März 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*



MED-IA schrieb:


> wegen möglicher UWG/DS-Verstöße, die Anrufe waren ja z.B. anonym ohne clippende Nummer!


aber ob die Bundesnetzagentur in einer vorgespielten Ansage überhaupt einen Anruf erkennt? Wenn es aber kein "Anruf" ist, kann es auch kein "unerwünschter Anruf" sein.
Bundesnetzagentur | Unerlaubte Telefonwerbung (Cold Calls)



> *Belästigung durch unerlaubte Telefonwerbung*
> Viele Menschen kennen die Situation: das Telefon klingelt und der   Anrufer will ein Zeitschriftenabonnement, die Teilnahme an einem   Glücksspiel, einen neuen Telefontarif oder Ähnliches verkaufen.   Häufig wird den Angerufenen direkt oder in versteckter Form   – z. B. als vermeintliche Meinungsumfrage – ein   neuer Vertrag angeboten. Teilweise werden sie sogar zum Abschluss   oder zu einer Änderung eines Vertrages bewegt. Viele Verbraucher   fühlen sich durch solche Anrufe belästigt.


ob es Zufall ist, dass da nichts von Anrufautomaten steht?
In ein paar Wochen werde ich mich dazu äußern, aber es darf jeder gerne vorher fragen...


"

*Fragen zu unerlaubter Telefonwerbung* 
    Fragen zum Formblatt, den Aufgaben der Bundesnetzagentur und rund   um das Gesetz zur Bekämpfung von unerlaubter Telefonwerbung   beantworten wir Ihnen gerne: 
    Anschrift:   
  Bundesnetzagentur   
  Nördeltstraße 5   
  59872 Meschede   
  oder   
  Bundesnetzagentur   
  Schütt 13   
  67433 Neustadt 
    Telefon: +49 291 9955-206   
  Mo.-Mi. 9 bis 17 Uhr   
  Do. 9 bis 18 Uhr   
  Fr. 9 bis 16 Uhr 
    Telefax: +49 6321 934-111"


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 März 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

andere Völker, bessere Sitten
Prize phone call scam plagues millions | Money | The Observer
(Dezember 2004!!!)



> But the evasive manoeuvre is failing to stop the growing industry *which  offers the 'prizes' if the recipient dials a number beginning 090 - at a  premium rate of up to £1.50 a minute.* (...) a  Bristol-based firm was fined a record £300,000 *for illegally running  ... services promoted by automated messages*  on landline phones.
> (...)
> ...a 2003 law banning the use of automatic calling equipment to make  unsolicited calls....
> 
> ...




Das sind mehrere Aspekte des Verbraucherschutzes, die es hierzulande nicht gibt, *weil es nicht gewünscht wird. Offenbar auch nicht von Ex-Colt-Manager Matthias Kurth und seinen wattestäbchenschwingenden frühverrentungsabgelehnten Ex-Postlern.*


----------



## MED-IA (25 März 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> andere Völker, bessere Sitten
> Prize phone call scam plagues millions | Money | The Observer
> (Dezember 2004!!!)



Also in Frankreich habe ich in 28 Jahren noch nie einen Anruf von jemanden bekommen, der nicht anrufen sollte: 
Auch Vertragspartner rufen nicht an, ohne VORHER zu fragen. Denn dann wäre sofort Schluss und NIEMAND würde mit diesen Leuten mehr etwas zu tun haben wollen :--))
Und da dies dort strafrechtlich Betrug wäre (und auf Bewährung kaum zu bekommen ist) hätte man jedes Mal ein Jährchen im Gefängnis zu verbringen, ehe man an sein illegal verdientes Geld kommt, falls überhaupt noch vorhanden: franz. Gefängnisse gelten als sooo "unangenehm", dass der Gedanke daran wohl abschreckend genug ist. Kenne eines in Paris. Direkt daneben eine Straße mit schönen Geschäften und Restaurants. Da sitzen die dort in einem "Loch" und essen besch..., können aber sehen, wie es "draußen" aussieht und wahnsinnig gut riecht, wenn die Lokale die Küche hochfahren. Mich schreckt das maximal ab!


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 März 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

Eine der zentralen Figuren ist aber ein Franzose - im eigenen Land ist er aber aus gutem Grund nicht aktiv. In Frankreich gab es mal so eine Art BTX-System, das war die französische Variante des www. Hat sich aber nicht durchgesetzt. Betrügereien haben sich auch nicht durchgesetzt, einige bekannte &quot;Graubereichsausloter&quot; haben sich zudem in Frankreich schnell ein blaues Auge geholt wegen Jugendschutz. Deshalb u.a. dürfte der oben erwähnte Franzose erst in Skandinavien und dann in Deutschland und UK und in ein paar Randmärkten aktiv gewesen sein. Noch eine Bastion gegen Betrug: Der code civil - wegen seiner Lebensnähe und seiner einfachen Klarheit. Wie geht der Betrugstatbestand im Code Civil? Ich erinnere mich daran, dass er glasklar formuliert ist - und nicht so eine juristische Verrenkung mit Straftatbestandsmerksmalinterpretationsgegurke wie bei uns. Wir sind eine Republik, die auf drei Säulen ruht: Erstens die Juristen, die das Parlament beherrschen. Zweitens die Lobby, die die Juristen schmiert, damit immer so schöne scheunentorgroße Gesetzeslücken eingebaut werden. Die wichtigste Säule der Republik ist eine katastrofurchterbare Mischung aus Pisadummheit, Obrigheitshörigkeit und völliger Realitätsferne bei der Beurteilung des eigenen Staatssystems. Kritik gegen die Republik wurde früher mit &quot;dann geh halt nach drüben&quot; tot geschlagen, heute mit neoliberal beeinflusstem  Phrasengedresche &quot;Globalisierung, Wettbewerbsfähigkeit&quot; gemischt mit Angstmache (&quot;Terroristen sind überall&quot.  Man müsste für revolutionäres Tun Gewinne ausloben, sonst erträgt die pisakrüppelige Masse des Urnenpöbels alles...


----------



## MED-IA (25 März 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

Da ist es wohl etwas anders, als beschrieben, aber der Code Civil ist wirklich simpel: Er ist ja auch recht alt! Altes Recht = einfaches Recht. Hat auch seine Mängel. Das deutsche Rechtssystem ist halt ein Produkt der Allierten nach 1945 und der Arbeitsbeschaffungsmaßnahme für Juristen der letzten Jahrzehnte. Deswegen scheitern auch die von den Massen an Juristen im Bundestag und den Ministerien generierten Schrottgesetze vor dem Bundesverfassungsgericht massenhaft oder spätestens vor dem Europäischen Gerichtshof in Strasbourg. "Die spinnen, die Deutschen". 
Beispiel gefällig: 
2/3 der Steuerrechtsliteratur der gesamten WELT ist aus Deutschland! Nirgendwo ist es so kompliziert! Nicht nur das deutsche Steuersystem ist komplexer Schrott. Wenn man sich vorstellt, dass der* Rest der Menschheit* mit 1/3 der Gesamtheit auskommt? Ist nicht die Anarchie. 
In Frankreich zahlen 80% aller Lohnempfänger gar keine Steuer, der Arbeitgeber führt auch generell nie Lohnsteuer ab. Man erklärt, wenn man zu den Bestverdienern (20%) gehört, einfach per Webseite seine Zahlen (und zahlt meist trotzdem nur ca. 15%). Da mogelt keiner und Belege will auch niemand sehen. Dafür zahlen eben die Unternehmen. So ist es in vielen Rechtsgebieten. RECHT muss man leben können und einfach sein! Dann hält man sich auch dran. Compris?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 21:20:07 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 21:15:43 ----------




Aka-Aka schrieb:


> In Frankreich gab es mal so eine Art BTX-System, das war die französische Variante des www. Hat sich aber nicht durchgesetzt.


Das System nannte sich MINITEL, Fragmente gibt es, kein Witz, immer noch. JEDER Telefonanschluss konnte kostenlos ein kleines Terminal bekommen! Aber da das System "geschlossen" war, jede Verbindung leicht verfolgbar, gab es auch keinen Missbrauch, wie bei BTX übrigens auch. 
So hatte schon vor ewigen Zeiten jeder, der wollte, ein elektr. Telefonbuch. 
Minitel ? Wikipedia 
MINITEL hat damals tatsächlich mehr Geld verdient als das Internet in den USA! Es war also sehr erfolgreich aber hatte keine Schnittstellen (= der Ansatz für Betrug!).


----------



## peter999 (26 März 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

Wir schweifen zwar vom Thema ab, aber so wie das da steht hört sichs an, als ob Frankreich eine Steueroase sei  -  und das ist es bestimmt nicht.


----------



## MED-IA (26 März 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*



peter999 schrieb:


> Wir schweifen zwar vom Thema ab, aber so wie das da steht hört sichs an, als ob Frankreich eine Steueroase sei - und das ist es bestimmt nicht.


Obwohl es tatsächlich nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat, kläre ich mal final schlagwortartig "Fakten, Fakten, Fakten" auf:
A) Das gesamte Steueraufkommen ist in etwa genauso hoch wie in Deutschland
B) Der normale Arbeitnehmer zahlt selten (nur 20% der Arbeitnehmer, wie gesagt) Lohnsteuer.
C) Das gesamte Lohnsteueraufkommen erbringt ca. nur 22% des gesamten Steueraufkommens
D) Der ganze Rest (na, wie viel ist das?) wird von den Gewerben erbracht!
E) In Deutschland zahlen selbst kleinste Gehälter schon heftig Lohnsteuer. Daher ist der Anteil der Lohnsteuer am Gesamtsteueraufkommen in Pisaland mit ca. gut 60% auch so enorm. Die Gewerbe zahlen also erheblich weniger. Man hat ja Angst um jeden 1-Euro-Job :--)) 
F) Grund ist u.a., dass gerade die deutschen Großunternehmen de facto schon 15-20 Jahre gar keine Steuer mehr zahlen (Sitz auf einer steuerfreien Hallig vor der Küste etc.), deren Arbeitnehmer aber schon! Nicht die Unternehmen zahlen, gerade wenn GROß, sondern "nur" deren Magergehaltarbeiter. 

Laut aktueller OECD Arbeit ist Deutschland dazu Rekordmeister im steuerabzocken der Kleinverdiener. Es gilt international als mit ungerechtetes Steuersystem überhaupt. Rekorde sind in Pisaland eben immer gewünscht, selbst wenn es Schlusslichtrekorde sind. 
Ergebnis?
Da man den Leuten früh das Geld an der Quelle wegnimmt, haben die auch nichts zum konsumieren! Daher auch Binnenmarktschlusslicht mit kaum 1/3.
In Frankreich haben Sie ihr, meist höheres Einkommen, Stichwort ges. Mindestlohn SMIC, und können erst einmal konsumieren. Über die Verwertungskaskade fallen beim Staat trotzdem Steuern an: Die Mehrwertsteuer liegt bei 19,5%. Aber es lebt noch der Händler, der Zulieferer, der Bauer, der Hersteller etc. von Ihrem Geld ehe es "weg" ist. 

Bei Lebensmitteln und Restaurants ist die Steuer wieder auf 5,5% reduziert worden. Dafür sind die 10.000 Restaurants in Paris auch immer proppevoll und verdienen satt, wie man an deren Aktienkursen sehen kann (siehe z.B. "GROUPE FLO").
Ausgaben für Ernährung?
8% (Tendenz weiter dramatisch fallend) in Pisalandien, 28% in Frankreich. 
Dafür ist Deutschland auch Ernährungsausgaben-Schlusslicht Europas, damit Fehlernährungseuropa- und (mit den USA) leider auch schon Weltmeister. Fehlernährungsbedingte Schäden? Schlappe 77 Milliarden Euro pa. Tendenz steigend. 
Das sprengt jede Krankenversicherung. Deutsche gehen ja auch 3-7 mal (je nach Studie) so oft zum Herrn Doktor wie in anderen Ländern. Mein Mitleid dafür gibt es nicht. Selbst schuld! Die Bierdeckelsteuer ist ebenso mediales Marketing wie die kruden Versuche, Telefonstalker abzustellen! Die Deutschen stümpern über eine kleinste-gemeinsame-Nenner-Politik. Und daher wird es mit den Drückerkolonnen á la 0900 auch so weitergehen, weil man die Wurzel nicht sehen will und immer Angst hat, dass ein 50cent Job flöten gehen könnte :--(( Eine Leidkultur, die als Leitkultur verkauft wird.
Jeder deutsche Politiker ist froh für jeden Call-Center Bananenarbeitsplatz gewesen! Seit die Belästigungen automatisiert erfolgen, hängt wohl kein Job mehr dran, aber das merkt man ja nicht in seiner Dolenz :--((
Frankreich ist sowohl "keine Steueroase" als auch sicher kein Land der stalkenden Drückerkolonnen á la Odenwald, die kaum im Strafrecht landen. Sonst gäbe es solche Foren wie hier ja gar nicht, oder?


----------



## peter999 (26 März 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

Ich plädiere für die Plauderecke.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

Belästigung durch einen Anruf am Karfreitag, 2.4.10, lässt sich wie folgt weiterverfolgen:

Rufnummer, die man anrufen soll: 0900 5124620

Netzbetreiber der Rufnummer ist nach Angaben der Bundesnetzagentur die in Zug, Schweiz, sitzende Inphone AG.

Diensteanbieter der Rufnummer ist die Retail-Media-Vision UG, Königstr. 26, 70173 Stuttgart (Briefkastenadresse), Inhaberin [ edit]  aus Turin (auf Facebook vertreten; keine andere Person dieses namens für Turin nachweisbar)..

Verantwortlicher der Inphone AG ist aktuell:

[ edit] 
Doellistrasse 29
8592 Uttwil
Telefon: * 071 460 26 57

Aktuellste Adresse der Firma Inphone:

INPHONE AG
Veserweg 2
8280 Kreuzlingen

Status:
aktiv
Rechtsform:
Aktiengesellschaft
Kapital:
CHF 100′000

Ob man hier rechtlich ran kann, ist die Frage. Womöglich hat Inphone die Nummer ‘nur’ verliehen…

Noch etwas entdeckt, zitiere:
“Verantwortlicher ist jetzt ein Herr [ edit]  (deutscher Staatsbürger mit Wohnsitz in der Schweiz). Er ist erreichbar unter: [ edit]  Wer will, sollte zumindest hier ein paar Cent investieren und dem Typen auf den Wecker fallen. Vielleicht ist der so genervt, daß er das gesamte Nummernkontingent der Y2M Media abschaltet. Sein Vorgänger war ein deutscher RA Namens [ edit] mit Sitz in Heidelberg. Der weigert sich konsequent, sich meine Vorwürfe anzuhören. Warum ist ein deutscher Anwalt in verantwortlicher Position einer Schweizer Briefkastenfirma?”
Zitatende


Frage an alle hier: wenn schon ALLE Beteiligten bekannt sind, mit Anschrift u Tel.-Nr. - weshalb kann man keinem an die Wäsche? Juristisch? Vielleicht weil diese Damen und Herren Firmengründer in Turin eingeschränkt haften? Oder eh keine Kohle haben? Kann man die nicht dennoch belangen?


----------



## webwatcher (2 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

das nächste  Posting,  in dem grob gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen verstoßen wird, 
wird kommentarlos  gelöscht

Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de - Nutzungsbedingungen


> *Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist.*


----------



## Nicko1998 (3 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

Nun, es sind wohl immer dieselben, die es unter diversen Firmenbezeichnungen und mit diversen Strohmännern/-frauen (meist aus Italien) mit dieser Abzockmasche versuchen.

Auch die Inphone AG aus Zug ist meist als sog. "Rufnummernweitervermieter" dabei.

Antispam hat einen Thread dazu.

Und - oh Wunder - die BNetzA hat bereits die erste Nummer *0900-5124610* abgeschaltet! 

Aber man hat ja immer noch die 0900-5124620, 0900-5124630, 0900-5124640 sowie die 0900-5124650 :unzufrieden:

Ostern, Pfingsten und Weihnachten sind halt bevorzugte Gewinnbimmlerzeiten! :unzufrieden:


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Frage an alle hier: wenn schon ALLE Beteiligten bekannt sind, mit Anschrift u Tel.-Nr. - weshalb kann man keinem an die Wäsche? Juristisch? Vielleicht weil diese Damen und Herren Firmengründer in Turin eingeschränkt haften? Oder eh keine Kohle haben? Kann man die nicht dennoch belangen?


Du fühlst Dich also betrogen oder hast den Eindruck, dass Du betrogen werden solltest und nur durch Umsicht und Argwohn deinerseits dieses verhindert wurde? Hat man Dir etwas erzählt, was nicht stimmt, damit Du die 0900 anrufst? Wurdest Du also getäuscht?
Dann erstatte Strafanzeige und stelle Strafantrag bei der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft. Ich würde es einfach einmal in Darmstadt versuchen, da laut Aussagen der Staatsanwaltschaft Osnabrück dort bei einer Hausdurchsuchung belastendes Material zu diesen Anrufen gefunden wurde - außerdem ist G.T. aus Turin dort im Handelsregister eingetragen (siehe hier)
Schließlich hatten die beiden Herren S*, die Fischer vom Bodensee, auch connections zu den Azzurri (hoho, zu einem Anwalt in _Palermo_, mamma mia!) - sogar toiflisch gute connections... (auf twingo-gewinn-2009.com sieht man übrigens den Twingogewinner). Und um den wahren Teufel hinter der Anzocke geht es ja schließlich - so das Justizministerium Niedersachsen denn will - im Prozeß in Osnabrück... Ich hoffe, man schickt diesen Wiener Naschmarkthelden in die passende (hehe) Wüste (hihi). 

Mailadresse StA Darmstadt ist
verwaltung(at)sta-darmstadt.justiz.hessen.de

dringend lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...ewonnen-ab-november-2007-a-10.html#post256734

http://www.justizadressen.nrw.de/og.php
--> 
Ansonsten: Es ist fast schon grenzwertig dumm, hier in diesem Forum Namen und Daten zu posten. Hier sind bereits *alle Informationen vorhanden und überprüft*. Wenn sich ein Staatsanwalt dafür interessieren würde, wäre es kein Problem, diesem die richtigen Türen zu zeigen, an die zu klopfen sich lohnen würde. Und auch die richtigen Handynummern. Wir wollen nicht das Soja im Abzockertopf, sondern das Fleisch 


Ein Männlein wohnt am Bächlein,
am Bächlein im Dorfe im Wald,
er trudelt schon im Schatten
vermisst er die Sonne schon bald?
Und seh ich ihn am Ufer
schaut er in's Wasser hinein,
kein Spiegelbild kann ängstlicher
kann zweifelnder nicht sein.
(frei nach Gustav Pfarrius)


----------



## Unregistriert (3 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

Erhielt heute einen Anruf derselben Art, allerdings mit Angabe einer anderen Nr. Diese lautet: 0900 5124620. Der dann folgende Ablauf ist der gleiche. Auch die angegebene Anschrift in Turin ist dieselbe. Habe die Angelegenheit sofort an die Telekom Rechnungsabt. gemeldet.
Die zuständigen Stellen der Telekom werden von dort verständigt.

[edit]


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...sofort an die Telekom Rechnungsabt. gemeldet.
> Die zuständigen Stellen der Telekom werden von dort verständigt.


vergiss es!
Beschwerde an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de per Mail unter Angabe (D)eines Namens und (D)einer Anschrift und >Beschreibung dessen, was passiert ist. Wenn Du Dich betrogen fühlst, fordere die BnetzA auf, die Staatsanwaltschaft einzuschalten gemäß TKG §67 und Dir Auskunft zu erteilen, was daraus geworden ist (Bekanntgabe des Aktenzeichens verlangen)

falls Du das Aktenzeichen wirklich brauchst, sollte es halt Dein Name und Deine Adresse sein. 

Die Telekom macht von sich aus GAR NIX!
(zumindest würde ich denen *niemals* die Kontrolle darüber anvertrauen, was passiert oder nicht passiert)
_
*Ich fordere alle Betroffenen dringend auf, hier keine Namen und persönlichen Daten zu posten!!! Dies ist ein Verstoß gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen und es ist - davon ganz abgesehen - völlig überflüssig und lediglich eine Gefahr, da die Betroffenen gerne juristisch dagegen vorgehen.

Zum anderen bitte ich darum, postings im Stile von "ich wurde auch angerufen" zu unterlassen. Es steht bestimmt 200 mal hier im Forum, was man tun sollte. Also bitte zuerst die nötigen Schritte machen (insbesondere Meldung an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de) und erst dann hier posten: "Anruf am... genannt wurde Nummer... Gesprächsinhalt war... Meldung an Bnetza gemacht am...". Sonst nichts. Die weiteren Details sind dort bekannt, wo es darauf ankommt und Aufrufe zu Telefonterror sind strafbar*_


----------



## Nicko1998 (3 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ein Männlein wohnt am Bächlein


Und das Bächlein plätschert in Fürth-Lörzenbach (Hessischer Odenwald) munter vor sich hin..

Übrigens: An diesem gewissen Bächlein muss ein großes Nest sein, in welchem sich gewisse Vögel extrem massiert ansammeln...
Und diese Vögel sind über alle Maßen scheu, wenns um die Wahrung ihres "Tier-Persönlichkeitsrechts" geht! :scherzkeks:


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> An diesem gewissen Bächlein muss ein großes Nest sein, in welchem sich gewisse Vögel extrem massiert ansammeln


Dann wird es wohl Zeit, dass man dort mal wieder mit Tatütata vorbei kommt, um die schrägen Vögel zu vertreiben. Nur darum geht es. Und genau dazu braucht man einen Staatsanwalt. Wer einen findet, dem zahle ich gerne eine Fangprämie...

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni...e/Gewinnmitteilung_Erich_Frankenberg_67b.html



> Die Bundesnetzagentur hat heute nachmittag die Abschaltung der Rufnummer (0)900-5124610 verfügt, nachdem Verbraucherbeschwerden über belästigende und unerlaubte Werbeanrufe mit Bandsagen bei der Behörde eingegangen sind. Auf der Bandansage gibt sich eine Stimme als "Erich Frankenberg" aus, der mitteilt, der Angerufene habe ein Mercedes Cabrio im Wert von € 45.000,-- oder einen Geldpreis in bis zu gleicher Höhe gewonnen. Um den Gewinn zu erhalten, soll der Angerufene unverzüglich das Callcenter unter der Rufnummer (0)900-5124610 zurückrufen. Eine Preisangabe erfolgt dabei nicht. Auch wurde bei den Werbeanrufen die Rufnummer unterdrückt. Netzbetreiber der Rufnummer ist die in Zug, Schweiz, sitzende Inphone AG. Diensteanbieter der Rufnummer ist die Retail-Media-Vision UG, Königstr. 26, 70173 Stuttgart.
> 
> Auf eine Anhörung wurde wegen Gefahr in Verzug verzichtet. Weitere Maßnahmen werden noch folgen. Die Bundesnetzagentur dankt für die schnelle Information der Behörde durch aufmerksame Verbraucher.
> 
> *Vor den bevorstehenden Feiertagen ruft die Behörde alle Verbraucher zur besonderen Wachsamkeit gegenüber derartigen Lockanrufen auf.*


Diese Wattestäbchentruppe hat doch hoffentlich bei der erkennbaren "Gefahr im Verzug" einen Feiertagsnotdienst, oder? Ansonsten ist das wohl ein typischer Aprilscherz. *Ich bin dringend an einem zufällig erfolgten Mitschnitt der Ansage interessiert!*


Amtsgericht Stuttgart Aktenzeichen: HRB 731761
Bekannt gemacht am: 16.11.2009 12:00 Uhr
Neueintragungen
13.11.2009

Retail-Media-Vision UG (haftungsbeschränkt), Stuttgart, Königstraße 26, 70173 Stuttgart.Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung. Gesellschaftsvertrag vom 02.09.2009. Geschäftsanschrift: Königstraße 26, 70173 Stuttgart. *Gegenstand: Erbringung von Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen.* Stammkapital: *1,00 EUR*. Allgemeine Vertretungsregelung: Ist nur ein Geschäftsführer bestellt, vertritt er allein. Sind mehrere Geschäftsführer bestellt, vertreten sie gemeinsam. Geschäftsführer: M..., St..., Turin, Italien, *xx.xx.1966, mit der Befugnis, im Namen der Gesellschaft mit sich im eigenen Namen oder als Vertreter eines Dritten Rechtsgeschäfte abzuschließen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*



> *Auf eine Anhörung wurde wegen Gefahr in Verzug verzichtet.*[hat man heimlich, still und leise die längst geforderte 'emergency procedure' aus UK übernommen?] Weitere  Maßnahmen werden noch folgen, darunter vermutlich auch ein rückwirkendes Inkassierungsverbot. *Es ist nicht damit zu rechnen,  dass die Rufnummer heute noch wirklich abgeschaltet wird, zumindest sollten betroffene Anrufer die Anrufe dann jedoch nicht zahlen  müssen.*


und wie genau wird das erreicht/garantiert?
Das ist ja lächerlich! Die Bundesnetzagentur soll verfügen, dass alle Netzbetreiber *von sich aus* auf die Rechnungsstellung verzichten. Sonst zahlt Oma Krause das nämlich *trotzdem!*


> Es ist nicht ausgeschlossen, dass in den kommenden Tagen noch weitere  Anrufwellen auch mit anderen Rufnummern folgen.


Die "Mehrwertnummernpolizei" erklärt damit: "Die Mehrwerttaschendiebe werden in den nächsten Tagen weiter zuschlagen. Wir können ihnen aber leider nicht zusehen, da wir im Osterurlaub sind", oder?
http://www.teltarif.de/0900-5124610-erich-frankenberg-anruf-gewinn-mercedes/news/38230.html
und wenn jemand 30 Euro Schaden hat, kann er ja die Firma verklagen. Wenn das dann 10 andere auch machen, kriegt jeder immerhin 1/3 cent!


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

eine Bemerkung zur Inphone AG:
Offenbar hat die Inphone AG Nummern "übernommen", die früher der "Yellow Access Operating Service" (YAOS) gehört haben. Dazu gehören auch 0137-Nummern
(0)137 779 zugeteilt Yellow Access Operating Services AG
-->
(0)137 779 zugeteilt Inphone AG

Diese Nummern muß man - wie alle einst der YAOS zugeordneten Nummern - mit besonderer Wachsamkeit beobachten. Da die Wattestäbchenarmee dies offenbar nicht ausreichend tut, appeliere ich an die Wachsamkeit der Internetgemeinde.

es handelt sich dabei insbesondere um folgende NUmmern:
# 09005673400
# 09005673500
# 09005673510
# 09005673678
# 09005890940
# 09005890955
# 09005890960
# 09005890970
# 09005673400
# 09005673500
# 09005673510
# 09005673678
# 09005890940
# 09005890955
# 09005890960
# 09005890970
# 09005040210
# 09005040310
# 09005040410
# 09005040412
# 09005040430

56 weitere Nummern wurden bereits gesperrt. Die Geschichte dieser Firma und ihres ehemaligen deutschen Geschäftsführers begleitet uns bereits seit vielen, vielen Jahren.

Es erscheint plausibel, dass der komplette Nummernbestand nun an die Personen übergeben wurde, von denen sich der ehemalige deutsche Geschäftsführer so bedroht sah, dass er deren Identität nicht preisgeben wollte (wobei er dazu verpflichtet gewesen wäre)

ausgewählte Referenzen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...er/52976-abzocke-mit-0137-a-2.html#post282875

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...aler/52976-abzocke-mit-0137-a.html#post241520

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...ihnachten-2006-hier-melden-13.html#post168962

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...mainz-coldcalls-0190-821841-a.html#post104297


----------



## Unregistriert (5 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

Gewinnversprechen Mercedes Cabrio oder 45.000 EUR in bar.
Der Anruf erfolgte am 05.04.2010 um 12 Uhr
Zurückrufen soll man die 09005124630. Die Rufnummer wird mehrfach genannt ohne das ein Preis für den Rückruf angegeben wird.
Die Rufnummer ist der Firma Retail-Media-Vision UG zugeteilt.

Link Bundesnetzagentur
http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/s...=1&sScriptID=59&ruf_nr=5124630&Suche=Absenden

Warum kann die Bundesnetzagentur nicht sofort alle Rufnummern der Firma abschalten?

Die Firma ist ja schon mit ihre Abzocke aufgefallen.

Link Bundesnetzagentur

Bundesnetzagentur | Gewinnmitteilung Erich Frankenberg


LG Tommes


----------



## webwatcher (5 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Warum kann die Bundesnetzagentur nicht sofort alle Rufnummern der Firma abschalten?



Gute Frage, nächste Frage: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nachrichten/61683-0900-lockanrufe-an-ostern-netzagentur-machtlos.html

Die Wattestäbchenarmee  verschanzt sich immer wieder hinter der "Unschuldsvermutung" 
Es *könnte* ja sein, dass eine dieser Nummern "seriös" eingesetzt werden *könnte.*


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Warum kann die Bundesnetzagentur nicht sofort alle Rufnummern der Firma abschalten?


weil man es nicht können will.

TKG §67

"Die Bundesnetzagentur kann* im Rahmen der Nummernverwaltung* Anordnungen  und andere geeignete Maßnahmen treffen, um die Einhaltung gesetzlicher  Vorschriften und der von ihr erteilten Bedingungen über die Zuteilung  von Nummern sicherzustellen"


-->
Bundesnetzagentur | 0900



> Die Regeln für die Zuteilung von Rufnummern für Premium-Dienste   wurden im Amtsblatt der Reg TP (Nr.16/2004 Vfg 37)   veröffentlicht und sind seit dem 01.10.2004 in Kraft. Sie stehen   unten als Download zur Verfügung.



Es steht der Bundesnetzagentur gesetzlich frei, die Nummernvergabe anders zu regeln. Da man aber seitens der Bundesnetzagentur seit 2004 keinen Anlaß sieht, diese Nummernvergaberegeln zu verändern, muß daraus geschlossen werden, dass die Bundesnetzagentur kein Problem darin sieht, dass seit Jahren Millionen Bürger belästigt und betrogen werden.

Daraus folgt für mich, dass diese Behörde völlig versagt und ihr Chefg, Matthias Kurth, daher *sofort zurücktreten sollte.

Die Bundesnetzagentur ist struktureller Mitstörer!
*



> Die Zuteilung einer Rufnummer für PPD begründet ein Nutzungsrecht im Sinne des § 66 TKG.
> *
> Die Reg TP kann Änderungen dieser Regeln vornehmen,  wenn sich dies als erforderlich erweist. *



Der jahrelange Mißbrauch bestehender Regelungen ist offenbar kein Grund für diese Wattestäbchentruppe, irgend etwas zu verändern. Was sagt uns das???
*
Die Bundesnetzagentur will genau den Zustand haben, den wir haben. Es ist ein gewollter Zustand der Machtlosigkeit.*
*
Die Ausgestaltung der 0900-Nummernvergabe im Zusammenspiel mit "Mißbrauchsbekämpfungs-Stellen" von derartiger Ineffizienz wirkt gewollt*


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*



> Für den Erhalt des Gewinnes ist es jedoch notwendig meine Daten  aufzunehmen und die Übergabe zu vereinbaren. Hierzu soll ich folgende  0900-Nummer anrufen


Und genau das ist eine *Täuschungshandlung*  im Sinne des §263 StGB. Das führt zur Irreführung: wenn man die Nummer  wählt, wird einem der Preis angesagt. Wer im Glauben, dort nur kurz  Daten hinterlassen zu müssen, anruft und den Anrufpreis von 1,99 oder  was auch immer akzeptiert, tut dies, weil er *irregeführt* wurde.  Er macht eine Vermögensverfügung auf dieser Grundlage und sein *Vermögen  wird geschädigt*. Das ist die Absicht der Initiatoren, die daran  dirket und kausal zusammenhängend verdienen. 

Ergo: Klarer Betrug! Bitte Strafanzeige stellen.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

Ich hab das auf dem AB, der aka wollts wohl haben, oder?
Aber ich weiss nicht, wie ich Ihm das zukommenlassen kann


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

Danke, ich hab schon das Skript gekriegt, das gibt es hier demnächst.
Leider habe ich eine 0900-Sperre und kann daher den *Anruf* unter der 0900 nicht dokumentieren. Und natürlich will ich niemandem das Risiko zumuten, ... 

PS: Skript ist nicht vollständig. Kann das bitte jemand ergänzen?

...Gratisgewinnspiel mit Verlosung teilgenommen und sie haben gewonnen. Ich gratuliere ihnen ganz herzlich. Und jetzt, ja jetzt, kommt die Osterüberraschung: Sie sind der Gewinner eines neuen Mercedes Benz Cabriolets im Wert von 45000 Euro oder eines Geldpreises in bis zu gleicher Höhe. Sie sind der glückliche Gewinner. Ihnen steht das Mercedes Benz Cabrio im Wert von 45000 Euro zu oder ein Geldpreis in bis zu gleicher Höhe. Ja, das ist absolut sicher. Ihr Telefonanschluß wurde heute ausgelost und sie haben gewonnen. Rufen Sie bitte gleich in unserem Callcenter an, damit wir ihnen den Gewinn zustellen können. Das muß sein. Ich persönlich oder einer unserer Callcenter-Mitarbeiter warten bereits auf ihren Rückruf. Haben sie etwas zum Schreiben? Hier die Rückrufnummer. Bitte notieren sie: 09-005-124620. Ich wiederhole: 09-005-124620
Wir benötigen dringend ihre Angaben, damit ihnen der Gewinn auch ordnungsgemäß zugestellt werden kann. Damit ihr Anspruch nicht verfällt, rufen sie am besten jetzt sofort zurück.
So jetzt nochmals die Rückrufnummer zum Vergleich 09-005-124620
Damit ihr Anspruch nicht verfällt, rufen sie also am besten jetzt sofort zurück. Dann organisieren wir gemeinsamdie Zustellung ihres Gewinns. Und für die Ostergewinnaktion mit weiteren Gewinnchancen notieren sie sich bitte noch schnell den vierstelligen Veranstaltungscode. Der Veranstaltungscode für heute lautet 4602, ich wiederhole 4602
Viel Spaß und Freude mit dem tollen Gewinn wünscht ihnen ganz besonders ihr Erich...

(Es ist eine wenig veränderte Aufnahme, der Sprecher ist weiterhin "Codename Heinzi, The Voice of Heppenheim". Wie gehabt)


----------



## Unregistriert (5 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

Habe gerade den Anruf Frankenberg gehabt, und dachte: sieh mal erst unter "Frankenberg" im Internet nach. Vielen Dank, ich weiß jetzt Bescheid. Ältere Dame


----------



## Unregistriert (5 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

DAS genau das was auch auf meinem AB ist. Der springt ja nicht sofort an, und der Kerl labert ja schon während die Ansage noch läuft


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

Meldung an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de

und: Strafanzeige wegen Betrug
siehe
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...ld-0900-5099400-09005099400-a.html#post310974

Die Täuschungshandlung besteht darin, dass der Eindruck erweckt wird, der Gewinn sei dann sicher, wenn man "zurück ruft, um die Zustellung zu sichern"... Das ist aber nicht Inhalt des Rückrufs. Das bemerkt man aber erst, *nachdem man die Nummer anwählt und den Minutenpreis hört*. Ab der ersten Rückrufsekunde wird aus einem Betrugsversuch ein abgeschlossener Betrug. Strafbar ist aber schon die Ansage. Dann liegt es zwar teilweise noch beim Betrogenen, wie groß der Schaden wird - geschädigt ist er aber in jedem Fall (und somit der Betrug vollendet)(ersatzweise könnte man argumentieren: Durch die Länge des Rückrufs wird, wenn der Betroffene verfrüht auflegt, diesem die Chance genommen, den Gewinnanspruch zu realisieren - das bedeutet: Er wird durch die Irreführung finanziell geschädigt *und verliert auch den versprochenen Gewinn* - also doppelt Betrug) 

Selbst wenn man bis zum bitteren Ende zurück ruft, erfährt man, dass man für den Gewinn auch noch ein Kuvert nach Italien schicken soll. 
Insgesamt: Glasklarer Betrug. Basta.

Dass dann ein Rechnungslegungsverbot kommt, ändert daran auch nichts, selbst wenn (was nicht zutrifft) *alle Betrugsgewinne zurückgehalten würden*: Schließlich wird man ja auch dafür bestraft, bei rot über eine Ampel zu fahren, wenn 100m später das Auto aus dem Verkehr gezogen wird, weil es nicht verkehrstauglich ist!

Dass Staatsanwälte in Deutschland hier erhebliche Probleme haben, ist bekannt. Aber das darf kein Grund sein, den Robenträgern in vorauseilendem Gehorsam gar nicht erst die "Gelegenheit" zu geben, ihre Pflicht zu erfüllen, die sie sich vom Steuerzahler recht gut bezahlen lassen...


Also: Strafanzeige/Strafantrag
ist ganz einfach und dauert 5 Minuten!


----------



## Unregistriert (5 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

Hallo zusammen,
Bei mir hat grade ein gewisser Erich Frankenberg angerufen,der euch sicherlich alle bekannt sein sollte.

Nur diesesmal mit rufnummer unterdrückt!!!

Mal was neues,zumindest bei mir,sonst standen immer ihre nummern da und ich konnt getrost klingeln lassen oder abnehmen und wieder auflegen.

Nur mal so zur info,mein das mit der unterdrückten rufnummer.


----------



## jogruni (5 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

Ist es nicht alleine schon strafbar, dass der Anrufer hier die Rufnummer unterdrückt hat? Ich dachte das sei seit einiger Zeit bei derartigen Anrufen verboten?

Eigentlich entsteht ja ein dreifacher Schaden, denn man verbringt noch seine Zeit damit und Zeit ist ja bekanntlich Geld.

Eigentlich müsste es hier einen einfachen Weg geben. Bei der BNA was anklicken. Die prüfen kurz die Ansagen und dann werden die Nummern abgeschaltet und Strafen verhängt.

Bei anderen Abmahnungen (z.B. Plattenindustrie/Tauschbörsen oder eBay/Widerrufsbelehrung) geht das doch auch ganz einfach. Kann man denen über einen Anwalt nicht auch so eine "Abmahnung" mit 5000€ Zahlungsaufforderung oder so zusenden? Die sind aber vermutlich schwer zu fassen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> _
> *Zum anderen bitte ich darum, postings im Stile von "ich wurde auch angerufen" zu unterlassen. Es steht bestimmt 200 mal hier im Forum, was man tun sollte. Also bitte zuerst die nötigen Schritte machen (insbesondere Meldung an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de) und erst dann hier posten: "Anruf am... genannt wurde Nummer... Gesprächsinhalt war... Meldung an Bnetza gemacht am... Strafanzeige gestellt am... in...". Sonst nichts. Die weiteren Details sind dort bekannt, wo es darauf ankommt und Aufrufe zu Telefonterror sind strafbar*_


bitte um Beachtung

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 19:38:19 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 19:36:29 ----------




jogruni schrieb:


> Ist es nicht alleine schon strafbar, dass der Anrufer hier die Rufnummer unterdrückt hat? Ich dachte das sei seit einiger Zeit bei derartigen Anrufen verboten?


Dazu werden wir zu gegebener Zeit antworten. Frage solange mal bei der Bundesnetzagentur nach:
512-postfach(at)bnetza.de
Bitte ggf. die Antwort hier öffentlich machen...

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 19:39:25 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 19:38:19 ----------




jogruni schrieb:


> Bei der BNA was anklicken. Die prüfen kurz die Ansagen und dann werden die Nummern abgeschaltet und Strafen verhängt.


Das ist nicht gewünscht. Auch hierzu kannst Du gerne bei obiger Adresse nachfragen. Das "Referat 512" ist quasi die Wattestäbchen-Kommandozentrale. Ob man diese Adresse in Zukunft standardmäßig als Empfänger für Beschwerden angeben sollte, wäre eine Überlegung wert. Bei mir besteht ohnehin nur noch mikroskopische Lust darauf, irgendwelche Rücksichten zu nehmen...
Ob es die Mailadresse M***.K***@bnetza.de gibt? :devil:


----------



## Unregistriert (5 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

Ich wurde auch grad angerufen. Kann man die nicht irgendwie stoppen. Die nerven mich total.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich wurde auch grad angerufen.


*Die* nerven *mich* total. :wall:
---
edit: Es ist wichtig, dass viele Meldungen hier auflaufen von Betroffenen. Man kann dann dokumentieren, dass es sehr viele Betroffene gibt. Ich ärgere mich aber sehr, wenn Betroffene sich hier melden *und meinen, damit genug getan zu haben.*
Um das Problem zu lösen, brauchen wir mehr als nur Leute, die hier schreiben "ich wurde auch angerufen". Wir brauchen einen Überblick über *Meldungen an die Bundesnetzagentur.*
Außerdem vertrete ich nachdrücklich die Auffassung, dass hier in jedem einzelnen Anrufsfall ein Betrugsversuch vorliegt, der nach §263 verfolgt werden muß. Dazu ist eine kurze Meldung über den Sachverhalt bei einer Staatsanwaltschaft nötig.

Von daher bitte ich Betroffene, hier ungefähr wie folgt zu posten:
"Ich wurde am ... angerufen, beworben wurde die 0900xxx ohne Preisangabe, Meldung an Bundesnetzagentur ging heute raus, Strafanzeige wurde gestellt am... bei Staatsanwaltschaft ..." (oder eben: wurde angerufen, werde aber nichts unternehmen).

Das Forum soll hier nicht als Puffer dienen, damit keiner bemerkt, wo die wirklich Schuldigen stecken: Bei der ach so machtlosen BnetzA...
http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...anrufe-an-ostern-netzagentur-machtlos-100405/

Die wollen das so, wie es ist!


----------



## jogruni (6 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

@Aka-Aka
Du hast recht, dass man sich bei der BNA beschweren muss. Nur leider hat man das Gefühl, dass die nichts machen.

Anzeige müsste man die auch, aber der Zeitaufwand, den eine Anzeige in Anspruch nimmt, steht das wieder in keinem Verhältnis. Wenn ich für jeden solchen Anruf mehrere Stunden meiner Zeit opfern muss, um zur Polizei zu gehen und auf einen Beamten zu warten, der wiederwillig eine Anzeige aufnummt, die dann meist eh nur wieder im Papierkorb landet.

Daher haben es diese Verbrecher so leicht...

Vielleicht könnte jemand wie "Computerbetrug.de" mal so was wie eine "Sammelanzeige" einrichten. Ich würde sogar eine "Spende" machen, um die Kosten zu kompensieren. Vielleicht kommt man mit einer Abmahnung weiter.

Eigentlich müsste soetwas bei der BNA zusammenlaufen und die BNA müsste die Staatsanwaltschaft einschalten.

Da es für den einzelnen Betroffenen immer nur "Kleinbeträge" sind, lohnt sich für den Einzelnen der Aufwand nicht. Und genau davon leben diese Abzocker.


----------



## jogruni (6 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

@Aka-Aka:
Hast recht, man muss handeln. Wenn das als Anzeige reicht...

Also ich habe eine eMail an die Staatsanwaltschaft in Hanau verwaltung(at)sta-hanau.justiz.hessen.de  (ist für mich zuständig) geschickt und an die 512-postfach(at)bnetza.de.
Ich werde die Antworten posten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

--- wegen Übersichtlichkeit teilweise verschoben ---

Danke, jogruni, für den *hilfreichen Beitrag* (!)




jogruni schrieb:


> ...recht, dass man sich bei der BNA beschweren muss... Gefühl, dass die nichts machen.


Trotzdem muß das sein: Hohe Beschwerdenzahlen können belegen helfen, dass die BnetzA trotz des Wissens um das Ausmaß seit Jahren nicht genug dagegen tut!



jogruni schrieb:


> ...Zeitaufwand, den eine Anzeige in Anspruch nimmt...



Der Zeitaufwand ist <5 Minuten!

kopiere das:

_Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

am ... um ... erhielt ich einen Telefonanruf, in dem mir mitgeteilt wurde, ich hätte ... gewonnen. Um den Gewinn zu sichern und eine Zustellung zu ermöglichen [ggf. je nach Ansagetext ändern] sollte ich ein Callcenter anrufen. Beim Anruf dieser Nummer erfährt man, dass für den Anruf sehr hohe Kosten pro Minute anfallen.
Dieser Rückruf entwickelt sich laut übereinstimmender Berichte im Internet und in verschiedenen Fernsehsendungen* [*] (Achtung: man kann sehr wohl Strafanzeige stellen, ohne den Rückruf selbst durchgeführt zu haben, aber man darf natürlich nichts Falsches behaupten, mehr dazu im ausführlicheren posting* hier) zu einem längeren und damit sehr teuren Gespräch. Diese Tatsache wird durch den Text der Ansage entstellt und unterdrückt, mit der Absicht, möglichst viele Menschen dazu zu verleiten, dort anzurufen. Ein solcher Anruf entspricht einer Vermögensverfügung zunächst zugunsten des Telefonnetzbetreibers. Diese Vermögensverfügung führt letztlich zu einer Bereicherung der Initiatoren. Die Irreführung in der Ansage steht dabei in direktem kausalen Zusammenhang zu dieser Vermögensverfügung. Wenn man den teuren Rückruf vorzeitig abbricht, weil man den Betrug durchschaut, entsteht ein Schaden über die bis dahin angefallenen Telefongebühren. Selbst wenn man den Anruf bis zum Ende durchführt, wird man geschädigt, da man keinen Gewinn erhält, sondern lediglich weitere Anweisungen, um den Gewinn erhalten zu können (z.B. muß man ein Kuvert an eine Adresse in ... [Italien] senden.
Von diesen Anrufen sind sehr viele Menschen betroffen und wegen der hohen Anzahl von Betrugsversuchen ist von einem schweren Betrug nach §263 StGB auszugehen. 
Ich stelle daher Strafantrag und fordere die Staatsanwaltschaft auf, umgehend Ermittlungen wegen des Verdachts auf schweren Betrug und wegen aller anderer in Frage kommender Delikte (§16 UWG) aufzunehmen. Insbesondere soll durch Rücksprache bei der Bundesnetzagentur und bei den involvierten technischen Anbietern geklärt werden, welches Ausmaß diese Betrugsversuche haben. Bitte teilen Sie mir das Aktenzeichen für das Ermittlungsverfahren mit und bitte halten Sie mich auf dem Laufenden.
_ 
und dann per copy&paste in eine Mail an den Staatsanwalt, Adressen gibt es hier:
Orts- u. Gerichtsverzeichnis


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

[Randbemerkung]



> Die Bundesnetzagentur ist bereits bei den ihr bekannten Rufnummern aktiv und wendet dabei *die zur Verfügung stehenden Maßnahmen wie z. B. Abmahnung oder Rufnummernentzug* an.


(Stellungnahme Bundesnetzagentur zu 0900-Gewinnanrufen, 2006)




> Die Bundesnetzagentur *schöpft die ihr zur Verfügung stehenden Mittel zur Verhinderung von Rufnummernmissbrauch weiterhin konsequent aus. *
> (...)
> „Das verhängte *Rechnungslegungsverbot* bedeutet, ... Falls Verbraucher bereits Rechnungen erhalten haben, greift zugleich das *Inkassoverbot.* ..."


(Matthias Kurth, Februar 2010)

Zwischen 2006 und 2010 wurden die Befugnisse der Bundesnetzagentur nicht verändert - warum also wurden 2006 Maßnahmen wie "Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot" nicht eingesetzt, obwohl "die zur Verfügung stehenden Maßnahmen" doch angeblich eingesetzt wurden?

Und welche Möglichkeiten verschweigt Matthias Kurth 2010 wider besseren Wissens? Beispielsweise die Möglichkeit, die Vergabe von Mehrwertnummern anders (strenger) zu regeln, "wenn sich dies als erforderlich erweist"

Warum stellt niemand der Bundesnetzagentur diese kritischen Fragen?

Wer mich kennt, weiß, dass ich niemals die Arbeit anderer Menschen heftig kritisieren würde, wenn ich nicht völlig überzeugt wäre, dass einfach abzustellende Defizite zu einem schlechtem Ergebnis führen. Die Nebelkerzenwerferei des Matthias Kurth ist direkt mitverantwortlich für einen unerträglichen status quo. Das ist für mich Fakt.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

Habe am 6.4. gegen 11:20 Uhr ebenfalls einen Anruf der 0900 512 4630 erhalten - ohne Angabe der Kosten für den Rückruf.

Ein Telefonat mit der Bundesnetzagentur ergab folgendes: Sie ermitteln in der Sache, jedoch behaupten sie, der Preis von 1,99€/min würde in der Ansage des Herrn Erich Frankenberg erwähnt, und ich wäre der erste, der dies anders schildern würde.

Wenn eine unfähige Berhörde nicht in der Lage ist, entschlossen und rasch zu handeln, bleibt wohl nur noch eine Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde.

S. G. Günzel


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

Trottel! Der Anruf bei 09005124630 kostet 2 Euro 96 pro Minute und da wird nichts angesagt (bei der Bewerbung). Die wollen einfach nichts tun, sondern Gründe finden, die ihr Nichtstun rechtfertigen.


> jedoch behaupten sie, der Preis von 1,99€/min würde in der Ansage des Herrn Erich Frankenberg erwähnt, und ich wäre der erste, der dies anders schildern würde.


Eine bodenlose Frechheit.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 12:34:30 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 12:27:42 ----------




Unregistriert schrieb:


> bleibt wohl nur noch eine Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde.


:dafuer:


----------



## Unregistriert (6 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

*Ich bin dringend an einem zufällig erfolgten Mitschnitt der Ansage interessiert!*

Nun, mitgeschnitten habe ich nicht, aber soweit wie möglich mitgeschrieben.
leider hat es immer noch nicht aufgehört, obwohl nun heute kein Feiertag mehr ist. Ich habe heute um 20:00 Uhr auch einen Anruf bekommen:

Herr Erich Frankenberg teilt mit daß ich [beim nennen des Namens schnarren im Hörer] an einem Gratis-Gewinnspiel teilgenommen habe und einen Mercedes Benz Cabrio im Wert von 45.000 Euro gewonnen habe. Ich sei der glückliche Gewinner und könne auch einen Geldpreis in gleicher Höhe bekommen. Dies sei absolut sicher. Es wartet im Callcenter nur noch jemand auf mich, der meine Daten aufnimmt. Der Anruf im Callcenter muss unbedingt sein. Wir warten auf Ihren Anruf unter: 09005124630. Damit der Anspruch nicht verfällt am Besten sofort anrufen. Nochmal die Nummer zum Vergleich: 09005124630 Damit ihr Anspruch nicht verfällt. Wir organisieren dann gemeinsam die Übergabe. Der Veranstaltungscode für heute lautet 2906. Ihr Erich Frankenberg...


----------



## Unregistriert (6 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

Auch ich habe heute von dem "lieben" Herrn Frankenberg einen Anruf erhalten und sollte die 0900 512 4630 anrufen (natürlich ohne Angabe der Telefonkosten).
Daraufhin habe ich die Bundesnetzagentur angerufen. Man teilte mir mit, man würde den Fall bereits prüfen, allerdings würde in der Ansage sehr wohl der Preis von 1,98€/min genannt. Ich wäre der erste, der etwas anderes behauptet.

Man sollte dieser lahmen Truppe Feuer unter dem Hintern machen. Da hilft wohl nur eine Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde an das Bundesministerium der Wirtschaft - wenn man sie an die Netzagentur richtet, kann man wohl davon ausgehen, dass sie im Shredder landet.

S.G.Günzel


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Auch ich habe heute von dem "lieben" Herrn Frankenberg einen Anruf erhalten und sollte die 0900 512 4630 anrufen ...
> S.G.Günzel





Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...Anruf der 0900 512 4630 erhalten...
> S. G. Günzel


?????


----------



## dvill (6 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

Hier ist der Text ohne Preisinformation. Schlägt hier regelmäßig auf.

Rufnummer: 09005124630


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*



dvill schrieb:


> Hier ist der Text *ohne Preisinformation*. Schlägt hier regelmäßig auf.
> Rufnummer: 09005124630


Ja ja, Matthias Kurth und die faulen Ostereier...
Danke.


----------



## sascha (6 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

Unser Bericht wurde entsprechend aktualisiert.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

weil es so schön passt... Das hört man beim Rückruf  (nach 2 Minuten hab ich aufgehört, um nicht zu viel Geld auf der Prepaidkarte zu verballern. Ach ja: ich werde das Geld übrigens nicht bezahlen - mal sehen, wie das läuft...)
Allein diese zwei Minuten belegen bereits, dass es beim Rückruf nur darum geht, den Anruf in die Länge zu ziehen. Wie diese Anrufe ablaufen, ist ja sogar dem Matthias Kurth schon vorgespielt worden beim Kerner...


----------



## sascha (6 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*



> Wie diese Anrufe ablaufen, ist ja sogar dem Matthias Kurth schon vorgespielt worden beim Kerner...



Habe ich verpasst. Was meinte der?


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

Du hast den Auftritt von Matthias Kurth bei Johannes B Kerner nicht gesehen? Da hst Du aber was verpasst. Aber andererseits reicht es ja, wenn mir vor'm TV das Kotzen kommt. Warte mal...
ich schick Dir 'nen link


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

schwarz = Johannes B Kerner, motiviert, spritzig, lustig, von keinerlei Ahnung abgelenkt

blau = Matthias Kurth, lächelnd, souverän, kontrolliert

*
Mittlerweile ist klar, das ist Abzocke und das passiert viele Tausend Mal pro Tag in Deutschland. Bei uns ist Matthias Kurth, der Präsident der Bundesnetzagentur. Was kann Frau Strietzel jetzt machen?*

Also zunächst einmal hätte sie sich auch an uns wenden können, ich weiß nicht, ob das geschehen ist. Aber es haben Tausende von denen - ich hab übrigens auch diesen Anruf bekommen 

Haben sie auch gewonnen?

Ich hab mich sofort... ich hatte auch gewonnen, jaja. Aber ich hab sofort meine Leute angerufen und hab gesagt "Passt acht, schaltet die Nummer ab". Und wir haben jetzt in vielen Fällen also auch gerade bei dieser Firma, die sie auch genannt haben, 12 Nummern abgeschaltet, sie hat 'ne weitere Scheinfirma in Birmingham, England, und dahinter stecken Leute, die in Deutschland sind. *Wir schalten jetzt präventiv diese Nummern ab. Ja. Also wir machen nicht nur reaktiv, wenn die Nummern mißbraucht werden, sondern wir schalten sie präventiv von vornherein ab, ja.*

_Ach wirklich, Herr Kurth????????
_

Das heißt, *wenn die erste Beschwerde eingeht bei der Bundesnetzagentur eingeht wird sofort überprüft und dann zack, raus damit*



*Gerade bei diesen Firmen, die wir schon kennen, schaffen wir das in einem Tag, ja.*
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


(Ganzes Gespräch aufgezeichnet, es folgt Rückruf bei "Heinzi" von Haber)(--- wir hören da immer mal wieder hin, was sich Herr von Haber nochj so ausgedascht hat)

(Lacht)...
...

Jetzt heißt es, dies sei alles unter notarieller Aufsicht geschehen, was ist denn das für ein Notar, der so was macht

Also ich glaube, das ist alles falsch. Also es gibt wahrscheinlich weder einen Friedrich von Haber noch ein Auto, das zu gewinnen ist, noch gibt es einen Notar.

(Carmen Götz ruft ja auch an)

und Carmen Götz ruft auch an. Wir müssen davon ausgehen, dass diese Dinge alle erfunden sind. Das heißt, es gibt Menschen, die sich so etwas ausdenken und erfinden und das ist natürlich das Problem, das wir andere wie sie (zeigt auf Betroffene) davor schützen müssen und auch diese Geschäftsmodelle so gut es geht untersagen müssen.

(_Er hat keine Ahnung! Wenn es so wäre, wie er hier behauptet, dann läge der Verdacht auf eine Straftat vor und die Bundesnetzagentur müsste jeden einzelnen Fall an die Staatsanwaltschaft melden. Also: Entweder er hat keine Ahnung oder er deckt als Chef der Behörde Strafvereitelung im Amt. Beides ein Rücktrittsgrund_)



(...)

das ist erlogen, da gibt es keinen Gewinn

ja (_sic!!! Ohne Gewinn wäre das glasklarer Betrug. Wo sind die Meldungen an die Staatsanwaltschaft? Oder weiß Kurth, dass es so nicht ist und lügt im öffentlichen Fernsehen die Bevölkerung an???_)

was passiert, wenn man die kriegt, was machen sie mit denen?

Also wir haben jetzt, wie gesagt, also wir sind ein bisschen wie die Polizei, wir sind, Strafverfolgungsbehörde sind wir nicht, dafür

(Da bricht mein Mitschnitt leider ab, meine Komplettaufnahme müsste ich suchen - aber ich glaube, man hat genug Halbwahrheiten vom obersten Wattestäbchen gehört. BBC hatte damals zur besten Sendezeit den Chef der Regulierungsbehörde befragt und der hat ähnlich rumgeblubbert. Daraufhin kam ein Amerikaner zu Wort, der schnaubend ins Mikro schimpfte: "Wenn das alles ist, was die zu sagen haben, dann müsste man sie übers Knie legen und mit der Pferdepeitsche auspeitschen, weil sie ein Haufen Scheiße sind". Das ging mir bei Kurth auch durch den Kopf, leider hat mich Kerner ja nicht als EWxperten geladen. Ich hätte den Spruch gebracht  )


----------



## dvill (7 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

Erich Frankenberg  SRN Manager


> Dann wurde mir noch ein Veranstaltungscode mitgeteilt und die Rückrufnummer, die natürlich eine teure 0900 Servicenummer war. Zum Glück kenne ich mich mit dem 0900 Geschäft aus. Ich rief die angebende 09005124640 zurück und hörte keine Preisansage. Das ist eine Frechheit. Der 0900 Anbieter ist verpflichtet eine kostenlose Preisangabe vorzuschalten. Insofern sollte sich die Bundesnetzagentur auch den 0900 Anbieter vornehmen, schließlich hat ein Anbieter die 0900 Nummern der Retail-Media-Vision UG aus Stuttgart geschaltet. Diesen 0900 Anbieter, der ohne die vorgeschriebene Preisansage arbeitet, sollte man zur Rechenschaft ziehen. 0900 Nummern Kosten sind grundsätzlich anzugeben und zwar vor Gesprächsbeginn. Dafür ist jedoch der 0900 Anbieter verantwortlich und nicht die Firma aus Stuttgart mit ihrem erfundenen „Erich Frankenberg“.


----------



## dvill (7 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

09005124610 Mercedes gewonnen Erich Frankenberg | 0800 Nummer, 0900 Nummer, 0180 und 0137 Servicenummer


> Habe einen Anruf von 006966102277 am 06.04.10 um 16:47Uhr erhalten. (aufgezeichnet auf meinem AB) Ein Herr Erich Frankenberg versichert mir daß ich eine Mercedes Benz Cabriolet im Wert von 45000€ (oder einen Geldpreis bis zur selben Summe) gewonnen habe.


----------



## dvill (7 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

Noch ein Gewinner mit Gesprächsaufzeichnung: DA-Gaming - Files


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

Übrigens:

Die BNetzA hat ihre Startseite umstrukturiert.

Der Hinweis vom 01.04.2010


> Maßnahme gegen Gewinnmitteilung: Erich Frankenberg verspricht Mercedes Cabrio oder 45.000 EUR in bar
> Rufnummer: (0)900 5 124 610
> 
> Die Bundesnetzagentur hat heute nachmittag die Abschaltung der Rufnummer (0)900-5124610 verfügt, nachdem Verbraucherbeschwerden über belästigende und unerlaubte Werbeanrufe mit Bandsagen bei der Behörde eingegangen sind. Auf der Bandansage gibt sich eine Stimme als "Erich Frankenberg" aus, der mitteilt, der Angerufene habe ein Mercedes Cabrio im Wert von € 45.000,-- oder einen Geldpreis in bis zu gleicher Höhe gewonnen. Um den Gewinn zu erhalten, soll der Angerufene unverzüglich das Callcenter unter der Rufnummer (0)900-5124610 zurückrufen. Eine Preisangabe erfolgt dabei nicht. Auch wurde bei den Werbeanrufen die Rufnummer unterdrückt. Netzbetreiber der Rufnummer ist die in Zug, Schweiz, sitzende Inphone AG. Diensteanbieter der Rufnummer ist die Retail-Media-Vision UG, Königstr. 26, 70173 Stuttgart.
> ...


ist verschwunden:


> Error
> File not found.


http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni...e/Gewinnmitteilung_Erich_Frankenberg_67b.html

Haben da etwa Kurthies Friends interveniert??? :scherzkeks:


----------



## bernhard (7 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Der Hinweis vom 01.04.2010


Das erklärt alles.


----------



## Captain Picard (7 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Die BNetzA hat ihre Startseite umstrukturiert.
> Der Hinweis vom 01.04.2010 ist verschwunden:



Vielleicht bis du auf eine  Landingpage geraten    Denk an der Rat der VZ Hamburg: 
Was sollt ich jetzt tun


> Oder: Sofern Sie zu Vorsicht neigen, fertigen Sie einen Screenshot der Betreiberseite an.


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*



> 07.04.2010
> Abschaltungsanordnungen und Rechnungslegungsverbote wegen rechtswidriger Gewinnmitteilung "Mercedes Cabrio"
> 
> Die Bundesnetzagentur hat am 01.04.2010 und 06.04.2010 die Abschaltung der Rufnummern
> ...





> Zusätzlich zu den bereits beschriebenen Maßnahmen wurde zu allen weiteren der Firma Retail-Media-Vision UG zugeteilten Rufnummern (0) 900-5908091, (0) 900-5908121, (0) 900-5908131 und (0) 900-5908141 am 06.04.2010 ein Schaltungsverbot verfügt.


Alle auf einen Streich?  Kurthie übertrifft sich!


----------



## webwatcher (7 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Alle auf einen Streich?  Kurthie übertrifft sich!


Diesen historischen Moment muß man konservieren


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*



dvill schrieb:


> 09005124610 Mercedes gewonnen Erich Frankenberg | 0800 Nummer, 0900 Nummer, 0180 und 0137 Servicenummer


Die dort angegebene Nummer (0*06966102*277) dürfte mit einer 0 zuviel beginnen. Falls das korrekt ist, ist die Nummer im Netz der First Communication GmbH geschaltet


			
				Wattestäbchenarmee schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wurde bei den Werbeanrufen teilweise *eine Ortsnetzrufnummer aus Frankfurt* übertragen.



Eben nicht irgendeine Nummer!

*Bereits im Januar 2008 wurde die erste Nummer dieses Blocks wegen Spam gesperrt!*

Das ist interessant, denn es ist ein weiterer Hinweis darauf, dass die "Inphone AG" nur eine Art "virtueller Dienstleister" ist. Viel wahrscheinlicher ist, dass nach wie vor die "First Communication GmbH" diese Anrufe technisch abwickelt. Diese Firma gehört zur Düsseldorfer net mobile AG.
[ir]
Die Mafia macht einfach weiter, was stören einen schon Hausdurchsuchungen der StA Osnabrück oder die Wattestäbchen der Bundesnetzagentur? Falls es ernst wird, ruft man halt die Mafiabraut im Verteidigungsministerium in Wien an 
[/ir]Ist das Ironie oder Realität?


Further reading:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...ben-gewonnen-ab-herbst-2006-a.html#post195906
(01039 Callbycall und die Costa-Blanca-Gauner, Juni 2007)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...ewonnen-ab-november-2007-a-11.html#post256949
(First Communication, neuer Name und neue Strohfrauen: Turin, 11/2008)

Probleme mit First Communication / net mobile, Februar 2008
http://www.verbraucherrunde.net/probleme-mit-der-first-communication-gmbh-net-mobile-ag-t554.html

Dezember 2007, Anfrage an Bundesnetzagentur wegen Frankfurter Spamnummern:

"wir können Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Rufnummer *(0)69 66102*183, die im Netz der Firma First Communication GmbH, Lyoner Str. 15, 60528 Frankfurt, geschaltet war, am 25.01.08 abgeschaltet worden ist. Die Rufnummer war um die Ziffern 0 bis 9 erweitert worden. Die Abschaltungsanordnung ist natürlich auch für die Erweiterung der Rufnummer gültig.
Rufnummerninhaber und Nutzer der Rufnummer war die Firma Events4u, Harald Buttinger, Friedensstr. 8/2, A-5020 Salzburg."

*weitere Anfrage:
"Frage: Wie kann eine Salzburger Firma Rufnummerninhaber einer Frankfurter Nummer sein?
Herr Bu*** selbst gab am Telefon an, sein deutscher Technikpartner sei die TELEMAR GmbH.
Gibt es dazu Erkenntnisse seitens der BNetzA? Taucht die Telemar irgendwo auf?"

Telemar GmbH = Die Fischer vom Bodensee, heute verantwortlich bei der INPHONE AG. Na was ein Zufall, oder?*

Übrigens tauchte in dem Spamnummernblock plötzlich ein RTL2-Gewinnspiel auf. Natürlich wurde RTL2 um Kommentar gebeten...

"In der Tat ist es so, dass wir mit der Firma Net-m eng verbunden sind und diese Ansage mit dem Tankgutschein gehört zu einer 0137 – Nummer im Rahmen eines Gewinnspieles mit anschließendem Cross Selling." 

Diese Antwort kam von einem gewissen Herrn E*W*, der später Besuch von der Staatsanwaltschaft erhielt wegen SMS-Betrugs - mit Nummern der net-mobile. So klein ist die Welt...

In einem anderen Zusammenhang wurde die 01039 Callbycall abgemahnt:

"hiermit teile ich Ihnen mit, dass ich den Zuteilungsnehmer/Rufnummerninhaber der Rufnummer 09003339939, die Firma 555555 Telecommunication Ltd, 2nd Floor, Thrale House, 44-46 Southwark Street, SE1 1UN, London, Großbritannien, abgemahnt habe.

Der Netzbetreiber, in dessen Netz die Rufnummer geschaltet ist, wurde ebenfalls abgemahnt. Es handelt sich um die Firma 01039 Call by Call GmbH, Articom A5, Lyoner Str. 15, 60528 Frankfurt."
--> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...cht-wurde-fuer-sie-hinterlegt.html#post203569

Trotzdem hat dieselbe 01039 derselben 555555 später für denselben Mißbrauch 0900er-Nummern überlassen. 

Die Unfaßbarkeit dieser Vorgänge und die Wut darüber steigt exponentiell zum Hintergrundwissen darüber.

---
unter 06966102xxx ist scheinbar alles tot, das sind wohl nur noch Pseudo-IDs der Net-Mobile.
Die gehören doch jetzt zu NTT Docomo, soll man die Japaner mal fragen?


----------



## Teleton (7 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

Nur weil mit 8 Nummern Schindluder getrieben wurde direkt zu vermuten, dass auch Nummer 
9-12 für fiese Tricks verwendet werden ist schon gewagt 

Immerhin hat man ja jahrelang die Auffassung vertreten man müsse Nummern rausrücken 
und könne erst einschreiten, wenn das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist.


----------



## webwatcher (7 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

[ir]
Unschuldsvermutung und  Vermeiden  von Vorverurteilungen sind nun mal 
auch ggü. Telefonabzockern ein hohes Rechtsgut 
[/ir]


----------



## Unregistriert (7 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

Neue Rufnummer: 09005 124630  

Die Gängster machen munter weiter.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

bisschen off topic...
Die Wattestäbchenarmee hat eine neue Webseite. Man kann nun einfacher im Archiv kramen. Das ist ja lustig: Die Búndesnetzagentur hat sich am 18. August 2003 erstmals zum Thema Rufnummernmissbrauch geäußert. Das war genau mein "Tag X" - an diesem Tag hat ein Gaunerdialer bei Bekannten für 250 Euro Telefongebühren gesorgt. Is ja lustig.
Bundesnetzagentur Archiv 2003

„Wir sind entschlossen, die neuen gesetzlichen Befugnisse  auszuschöpfen, um der Plage des Rufnummernmissbrauchs wirksam Einhalt zu  gebieten. Alle Regelungen des Gesetzes, die durch  Ausführungsbestimmungen ergänzt werden mussten, liegen vor.  Zweifelsfragen wurden geklärt und die zuständigen Stellen festgelegt“,  sagte Präsident Kurth."

Und schon knapp drei Jahre später gab es in Deutschland nur noch seriöse Dialer - nämlich keine mehr...

Das Thema "Gewinnanrufe", damals schon aktuell, tauchte da noch gar nicht auf.

Im Mai 2004 startete die "Maßnahmenliste" der Bundesnetzagentur.

Im Februar 2005 hieß es:

"Das Telefon-Spamming kommt im Wesentlichen in zwei Erscheinungsformen  vor. Zum einen gibt es sog. Ping- oder auch Lock-Anrufe. Dabei werden  Anrufe zu Telefonanschlüssen generiert und die Verbindung nach  einmaligem Klingeln wieder unterbrochen. Bei dem Angerufenen verbleibt  im Display die Meldung "Anruf in Abwesenheit" und die Anzeige einer  hochpreisigen Mehrwertdiensterufnummer oder einer (0)137er Rufnummer.  Zum anderen kommt Telefon-Spamming auch in der Art von Gewinnspielen  vor, bei denen in einer Bandansage zu hören ist, dass man einen höheren  Geldbetrag garantiert gewonnen hätte.  Die Reg TP hat seit August 2003 zahlreiche Maßnahmen im Bereich  "Spam" erlassen. Neben mehreren Geschäftsmodelluntersagungen hat die  Reg TP die Abschaltung von 247 Rufnummern angeordnet."

Im August 2007 konnte man lesen:

""Wir sind entschlossen, auch die Einhaltung dieser neuen Vorschriften  durchzusetzen, um dem *Rufnummernmissbrauch weiterhin wirksam Einhalt zu  gebieten*", sagte Kurth."
...
"Seit dem Jahr 2003 bekämpft die Bundesnetzagentur den  Rufnummernmissbrauch. "Im Bereich der Dialer konnten wir den Missbrauch  durch Transparenzverpflichtungen, z. B. mittels eines  Zustimmungsfensters, abstellen. Im laufenden Jahr gab es kaum noch  Beschwerden zum Thema Dialer. Im Bereich des Rufnummern-Spam ist im  ersten Halbjahr 2007 ein leichter Rückgang der Beschwerden zu  verzeichnen. *Dies lässt den Schluss zu, dass die von der  Bundesnetzagentur erlassenen Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassierungsverbote  erste Wirkungen zeigen", zog Kurth eine positive Bilanz*."

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 17:23:36 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 17:19:30 ----------




Unregistriert schrieb:


> Neue Rufnummer: 09005 124630
> Die Gängster machen munter weiter.


läuft die Nummer noch? Wer könnte da bitte mal anrufen? Dass man nichts zahlen muß, ist ja schon klar...


----------



## dvill (7 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*



Teleton schrieb:


> Nur weil mit 8 Nummern Schindluder getrieben wurde direkt zu vermuten, dass auch Nummer
> 9-12 für fiese Tricks verwendet werden ist schon gewagt
> 
> Immerhin hat man ja jahrelang die Auffassung vertreten man müsse Nummern rausrücken
> und könne erst einschreiten, wenn das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist.


Wenn einer von den Gangstern die Deckung ablegt und vor Gericht zieht, können die Gewinner doch den Preis einfordern ...

Ich hätte meinen Mercedes schon ganz gern, sogar, wenn ich die Farbe nicht aussuchen dürfte.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*



dvill schrieb:


> Wenn einer von den Gangstern die Deckung ablegt und vor Gericht zieht


oder wenn man einen der Toi-Toif-Teufel vor Gericht zerrt?


> Inzwischen gehen die Osnabrücker Ermittler davon aus, dass zumindest  einige der Verdächtigen auch andere dubiose Geschäfte mit teuren  Premium-Nummern machten. *Bei der Durchsuchung in Darmstadt wurden  Hinweise entdeckt, die zu den dubiosen Gewinn-Anrufen mit 0900-Nummern im  vergangenen Jahr führen.* „Ein reiner Zufallsfund“, sagte L..  „Der muss jetzt ausgewertet werden.“ Wie mehrfach berichtet, hatten  damals tausende Telefonbesitzer Anrufe erhalten, in denen ihnen Geld-  oder Sachpreise von bis zu 1500 oder 3000 Euro versprochen wurden. Diese  Gewinne müssten über eine 0900-Nummer abgerufen werden. Wer darauf  hereinfiel, wurde dann bis zu einer halben Stunde in der Leitung  gehalten; zu Kosten von 1,99 Euro pro Minute. Über „glückliche Gewinner“  ist bis heute nur wenig bekannt.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ckanrufe-razzien-in-fuenf-bundeslaendern.html
angeklagt werden sollen u.a. W.T., R.W. und Ch.O.


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> angeklagt werden sollen u.a. W.T., R.W. und Ch.O.


Und wo bleibt A.B., die personifizierte Unschuld von Mallorca? :unzufrieden:
("Mein Name ist A.B., i woiss vun nix")


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

In Sachen 0137 konnte ihm eine Tatbeteiligung *nicht nachgewiesen werden*, was nicht heißt, dass es eine solche nicht gab...
Was 0900-Abzocke angeht - über Almado brauchen wir nicht diskutieren.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...n-gewonnen-ab-herbst-2006-a-6.html#post203684

A*B* hat Glück, noch. Aber wir werden ihn weiter beobachten. Der soll ganz, ganz ruhig bleiben und die Füße still halten in der Finca des Grauens. Irgendwann ist er sonst auch fällig...  So viele blinde Staatsanwälte kann es gar nicht geben...


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> A*B* hat Glück, noch. Aber wir werden ihn weiter beobachten. Der soll ganz, ganz ruhig bleiben und die Füße still halten in der Finca des Grauens. Irgendwann ist er sonst auch fällig...  So viele blinde Staatsanwälte kann es gar nicht geben...


Wenn A.B. das liest, werden sicher seine Pausbäckchen derart glühen, dass es in seiner "Finca des Grauens" taghell wird. Und er wird in der Nennung der Initialen A.B. eine massive Verletzung seines Persönlichkeitsrechts sehen, die er nicht hinzunehmen bereit ist.......:-D


----------



## Unregistriert (22 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

Auch ich habe eine Nummer angerufen (0900-5124620), wo das "Gespräch" dann über die Telekom abgerechnet wurde. Kosten sind über 100,00€ entstanden. Ich habe sofort die Bundesnetzagentur verständigt und die Telekom davon unterrichtet. Bezahlt habe ich diese Kosten bisher nicht, habe es auch nicht vor.
Mich wundert nur, das solche Abzockerfirmen eine Genehmigung bekommen für solch teure Nummern (weshalb sind die eigentlich so teuer???).


----------



## jupp11 (22 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> für solch teure Nummern (weshalb sind die eigentlich so teuer???).


damit die ihre Ferraris immer volltanken können


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Mich wundert nur, das solche Abzockerfirmen eine Genehmigung bekommen für solch teure Nummern


who pays the piper calls the tune (*)
Die Bundesnetzagentur und die "Regulierer" dieser Welt haben von der Industrie offenbar den Auftrag, die Abzocke möglichst reibungslos in Gang zu halten. Zumindest würde das Verhalten der Bundesnetzagentur und der "Regulierer" dieser Welt (nur) dann logisch und zielgerichtet erscheinen.

P.S.: (*) Solange niemand darüber eine (anderes belegende) Statistik liefert darf ich ja wohl behaupten, dass jährlich Millionen aus den Abzockmaschen generiertes Geld *bei den Netzbetreibern landen.* Und das unabhängig davon, wie viel von dem, was die Bundesnetzagentur tun könnte, von ihr getan wird. Die Bundesnetzagentur "reguliert" die Abzocke doch nur in dem Sinne, wie man Flüsse reguliert oder Flure bereinigt...


----------



## Lord Sinclair (4 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

*Heute im ZDF/ Frontal21/21.00 Uhr*


> Abzocker am Telefon
> Legen Sie bloß auf!
> 
> von Herbert Klar und Jörg Jovy
> ...





> ...für die Abzocker ist es ein Spiel ohne Ende: Mit Behörden und der Bundesnetzagentur spielen sie nahezu ungestraft Katz und Maus.


Quelle: Abzocker am Telefon - ZDF.de

Habe Vorschau gesehen. Auch unser lieber Kurthie kommt zu Wort und betont mal wieder seine sprichwörtliche Machtlosigkeit.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*



Lord Sinclair schrieb:


> Auch unser lieber Kurthie kommt zu Wort und betont mal wieder seine sprichwörtliche Machtlosigkeit.


Na klar. Hat sich schließlich selber die  Hände auf dem  Rücken festgebunden ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*



Lord Sinclair schrieb:


> *Heute im ZDF/ Frontal21/21.00 Uhr*
> Quelle: Abzocker am Telefon - ZDF.de
> Habe Vorschau gesehen. Auch unser lieber Kurthie kommt zu Wort *und betont mal wieder seine sprichwörtliche Machtlosigkeit*.


*zur erfolgreichen Lüge braucht es ein Gegenüber, das darauf herein fällt.* Abwarten und Cola&Popcorn bereit stellen.
PS: Es gibt auch einen Chat, leider bin ich familiär unabkömmlich 


> Dariusz Kogut vom Verbraucherschutzverein Antispam e.V. verfolgt seit Jahren das Treiben der Abzocker am Telefon.* Es seien meist Wiederholungstäter*, so Kogut. Wird ihre Betrugsmasche entdeckt, tauchten sie unter anderen Namen und Firmenbezeichnungen wieder auf. *Zu befürchten hätten sie wenig. "Es wird insbesondere von den Behörden, den Gerichten und Staatsanwaltschaften zu wenig unternommen", beklagt Kogut deutsche Verhältnisse.* In Österreich oder Großbritannien würden Behörden Gewinnspielbetrügern wesentlich rigoroser das Handwerk legen.





> Katz-und Maus-Spiel
> 
> Die Bundesnetzagentur veröffentlicht hunderte gesperrte Rufnummern von Abzockerdiensten allein nur aus den vergangenen sechs Monaten. *Auf ihrer Homepage im Internet bietet die Agentur ein ganzes Sortiment an Beschwerdeformularen zum Herunterladen. Doch für die Abzocker ist es ein Spiel ohne Ende: Mit Behörden und der Bundesnetzagentur spielen sie nahezu ungestraft Katz und Maus.*





> Alexander Retemeyer von der Osnabrücker Staatsanwaltschaft nennt Zwänge der Strafverfolger: Im Einzelfall sei die Schadenssumme als Anreiz zur Verfolgung oft gering. Viele tausend Geschädigte seien außerdem schwer zu ermitteln, und es sei technisch kompliziert, den oft international operierenden Tätern auf die Schliche zu kommen. *Im Osnabrücker Fall halfen die Verbraucher mit. "Glücklicherweise hatte es zahlreiche Beschwerden von Kunden gegeben", so Oberstaatsanwalt Retemeyer *.


Nein, Herr Oberstaatsanwalt. Der Grund dafür, dass Osnabrück ermittelt, ist die persönliche Einsatzbereitschaft der beteiligten Ermittler. Schade, dass er das in seiner Position nicht so deutlich sagen konnte. Ich darf das aber: In Osnabrück wird getan, was anderswo unterlassen wird. Das Problem ist nicht, dass die Ermittlungen schwierig sind - das Problem sind Staatsanwaltschaften, die sich die Schutzbehauptungen der Betrüger zu eigen machen, um Verfahren einzustellen. Und ja, ich werde konkret: StA Hannover, GStA Celle... und andere StA, die sich von dtms abspeisen lassen mit kopierten italienischen Ausweisen, die man ungesehen als Fälschung deklariert.


----------



## Tom-Li (13 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Dann wird es wohl Zeit, dass man dort mal wieder mit Tatütata vorbei kommt, um die schrägen Vögel zu vertreiben. Nur darum geht es. Und genau dazu braucht man einen Staatsanwalt. Wer einen findet, dem zahle ich gerne eine Fangprämie...
> 
> http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni...e/Gewinnmitteilung_Erich_Frankenberg_67b.html
> 
> ...



Hallo Aka-Aka,

bin gestern Abend auch bezüglich eines Gewinns angerufen worden und sollte dann auch eine der bekannten 0900. Nummern zurückrufen. War aber skeptisch und hab mir gedacht die Nummer Googelst du erst mal. So bin ich zu euch gekommen.
Nun hab ich deinen Beitrag gelesen und das du an einem MItschnitt interessiert bist. 
Da ich gestern Abend nach 22 Uhr keine lust mehr hatte ans Telefon zu gehen ab ich die komplette Ansage auf meinem AB.

LG Thomas


----------



## manka (13 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5673400*

Wieder ein unaufgeforderter Anruf einer Band-Stimme mit der Aussage eines Gewinnes von 45.000,- € bzw. einem Mercedes Benz.
Die Nummer 0900 5 673400

Die Nummer wurde vergeben für:

Global Access Service S.R.L
Corso Francia 267 
10138 Torino
ITALIEN

Bundesnetzagentur hab ich verständigt. Die Nummer gewählt hab ich nicht 

Diese Anrufe nerven :wall: 
Warum gibt es nur immer wieder Menschen die nicht fähig sind einer anständigen Beschäftigung nachzugehen?


----------



## technofreak (13 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5673400*



manka schrieb:


> Warum gibt es nur immer wieder Menschen die nicht fähig sind einer anständigen Beschäftigung nachzugehen?


Weil mit "unanständigen" Beschäftigungen viel leichter viel mehr Geld zu bekommen  ist


----------



## manka (13 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5673400*



technofreak schrieb:


> Weil mit "unanständigen" Beschäftigungen viel leichter viel mehr Geld zu bekommen  ist


Und weil diese Menschen offenbar keinerlei Selbstachtung haben, geschweige denn Achtung vor ihren Mitmenschen, und unsere Gesetzgeber scheinbar kein Interesse daran haben diesem Treiben ein Ende zu setzen, darf ich weiterhin damit rechnen von solchen und ähnlichen Deppen belästigt zu werden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

Die Firma ist auch schon wieder seit Monaten aktiv. Matthias Kurth, der Chef der Wattestäbchenarmee, hat im TV großkotztig gefaselt, wie schnell man bekannte Abzocker stoppen kann. Dabei scheinen denen sogar inzwischen die Wattestäbchen abzubrechen...


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Die Heppenheimer M.... schaltet und waltet nach  Belieben. Die sch... auf Regeln, Gesetze und Rechtsstaat.
> Unfassbar.
> Und Matthias Kurth grinst dazu.


Die Mitstörer von der Bundesnetzagentur, die jahrelang nicht einmal getan haben, was sie konnten, kann keiner mehr ernst nehmen. Die müsste man noch viel frontaler angreifen als bei Frontal21 geschehen.


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

Telefonabzocke: Bundesnetzagentur schaltet Nummer nach wenigen Stunden ab - Golem.de



> Bundesnetzagentur schaltet Nummer nach wenigen Stunden ab
> 
> Die Bundesnetzagentur hat heute wegen unerlaubter telefonischer Gewinnversprechen die Abschaltung der Rufnummer (0)9005 673 400 eines Diensteanbieters aus Turin angeordnet. Erst am Vormittag waren entsprechende Beschwerden bei der Behörde eingegangen.



Hat man  besondern Ehrgeiz entwickelt, weil es aus Italien kam


----------



## Teleton (14 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

Wow, und auch noch die weiteren Rufnummern weggenommen. 





> Allerdings ging die Bundesnetzagentur in diesem Fall noch einen Schritt weiter und ließ neben der Rufnummer (0)9005 673 400 auch alle weiteren (0)900er Rufnummern des Turiner Diensteanbieters abschalten


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

Langsam...



> ...(0)9005  673 400 eines Diensteanbieters aus Turin angeordnet. Erst am Vormittag  waren entsprechende Beschwerden bei der Behörde eingegangen...
> ...Allerdings ging die Bundesnetzagentur in diesem Fall noch einen Schritt  weiter und ließ neben der Rufnummer (0)9005 673 400 auch alle weiteren  (0)900er Rufnummern des Turiner Diensteanbieters abschalten.


09005673400                                                                      
Global Access Service S.R.L
Corso Francia 267       
10138  Torino
ITALIEN
*Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer: *
10.Februar.2010  ; 10:17 Uhr

Bereits im März war diese Nummer als auffällig geführt worden, da sie im Netz der notorischen Abzockerpartner Inphone und 01039 (net-mobile AG Düsseldorf) geschaltet war


Global Access Service S.R.L (Telefonica di Totaro Guiseppina)

    * 09005673100,01039
    * 09005673200,01039
    * 09005673400,INPHONE
    * 09005673500,INPHONE
    * 09005673510,INPHONE
    * 09005673678,INPHONE
    * 09005890940,INPHONE
    * 09005890955,INPHONE
    * 09005890960,INPHONE
    * 09005890970,INPHONE


Krankenkassenauskunft:

    * 09005698811,INPHONE
    * 09005698979,INPHONE
    * 09005698990,INPHONE
    * 09005699010,INPHONE
    * 09005739444,INPHONE
    * 09005739555,INPHONE
    * 09005739577,INPHONE
    * 09005739588,INPHONE
    * 09005739750,01039
    * 09005739751,INPHONE


Canarias Event Marketing

    * 09003030120,01039
    * 09003080110,01039
    * 09003080810,01039
    * 09003123409,01039
    * 09003123410,01039
    * 09003131010,01039
    * 09003131020,01039
    * 09003200240,INPHONE
    * 09003200290,INPHONE
    * 09003300101,INPHONE
    * 09003300110,INPHONE
    * 09003456781,INPHONE
    * 09003512345,INPHONE
    * 09003703720,INPHONE
    * 09003819171,INPHONE


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...ld-0900-5099400-09005099400-a.html#post309753

Angesichts der Tatsache, daß es sich hier um die gewohnten Strukturen handelt, um die gewohnten Ansagen bei den gewohnten Netzbetreibern und angesichts der Tatsache, dass diese Firma bereits im März auffällig geworden war, kann Kurth sich ja wohl nicht hinstellen und das als "besonders schnelles Handeln" darstellen.

*Hoffemtlich werdem diese Leute ohme Gmade in Osmabrück verurteilt!*


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

Obwohl die Zusammenhänge bereits im Januar öffentlich bekannt waren, wurden dieser Bande im Februar Nummern zugeteilt.

[2010] Sie haben gewonnen!

Entweder diese Behörde nimmt ihren Job endlich ernst oder man sollte denen den Regulierungsauftrag entziehen. Deren Nichtstun macht sie zum Mitstörer - und wir Steuerzahler zahlen das auch noch. Wie absurd ist das denn?

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...aben-gewonnen!&p=252948&viewfull=1#post252948


			
				Arthur schrieb:
			
		

> Was braucht die BNetzA eigentlich noch für Indizien?
> z.B


Eben! Und was für Indizien braucht es noch gegen diese Mitstörer?


----------



## dvill (14 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

20 Mios am Wochenende: "20 bis 30 Millionen am Wochenende" - Frontal21 - ZDFmediathek - ZDF Mediathek

Da werden die Innovativbetrüger sicher noch ein paar Firmenhüllen mit aktiven Mehrbetrugsnummern im Bandensafe haben.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

Hallo, wir haben heute Mercedes Cabrio gewonnen, oder 45.000€ in bar, brauchen nur 09005673500 anrufen. Fällt da eigentlich noch jemand darauf rein? Anruferin nannte sich übrigens Sonja Stern und hatte eine Stimme zum Einschlafen...
Gruß, ein genervter


----------



## manka (15 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Anruferin nannte sich übrigens Sonja Stern und hatte eine Stimme zum Einschlafen...
> Gruß, ein genervter


Diese Dame war auch bei mir auf Band zu hören. Die redet deshalb so seltsam, dass selbst Schwerhörige und Schwachsinnige verstehen was sie gewonnen haben und vor allem wo sie anrufen sollen....


----------



## technofreak (15 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Anruferin nannte sich übrigens Sonja Stern und hatte eine Stimme zum Einschlafen...


[2010] Sie haben gewonnen!


			
				DJANGO schrieb:
			
		

> .... Diese Lara Stern hörte sich an, als wäre sie eine Bordellbetreiberin im Ruhestand


----------



## Siggi-51 (15 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

Die (nicht) abgeschaltete "Lara Stern" hat uns soeben auch "beglückt".
Die 09-005-673-500 ist also noch aktiv.
Nun kommt zu meinem uralten Benz noch ein neuer in die Garage. Die gewonnenen Twingos u. BMWs müssen jetzt unter der Laterne parken........... schrecklich!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

"Lara Stern" voll geile Stimme, ein Genuss. Klingt echt nach Luxusbordell.

Wann wird der Staatsanwalt aktiv, bringt die Bande hinter Gitter und greift die Erträge der Nr. 09005673510 ab?


----------



## kurinama (16 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

Hallo, vielen Dank für die Info. War so doof darauf reinzufallen. Die Nummer ist inzwischen eine neue (09005673510), die Masche die gleiche. Die Adresse ist auch identisch. Sollte man sowas bei der Polizei melden?
Gruß
kurinama


----------



## technofreak (16 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*



kurinama schrieb:


> Sollte man sowas bei der Polizei melden?


Wozu? Es handelt sich  nicht um Straftaten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

[Polizei melden... Staatsanwalt... Strafanzeige...]


technofreak schrieb:


> Wozu? Es handelt sich  nicht um Straftaten.


§263 = Betrug

Betrug ist in Deutschland gegeben, wenn alle Straftatbestände vorhanden sind: "TIVBAK"

T: Täuschungshandlung
I: Irrtumserregung
V: Vermögensverfügung
B: Beschädigung des Vermögens
A: Absicht der rechtswidrigen Bereicherung
K: Kausalzusammenhang

Die Ansage ist eine Täuschung (T) _über den Inhalt/Sinn des *Rückrufes*_. Es wird die wahre Tatsache entstellt, dass beim Rückruf eine ewig lange Marketingumfrage wartet, für deren Teilnahme hohe Gebühren anfallen (= "daß er durch Vorspiegelung falscher oder durch Entstellung oder  Unterdrückung wahrer Tatsachen einen Irrtum erregt oder unterhält" = *Täuschungshandlung*)

Dadurch wird ein Irrtum erregt: Der Angerufene meint, um seinen schon sicheren Gewinn zu bekommen, müsse er eben mal schnell dort anrufen, damit die Zustellung des Gewinns sicher gestellt werden kann.
(*Irrtumserregung*)

Aufgrund des durch die Täuschungshandlung verursachten Irrtums ergeht eine *Vermögensverfügung*.

Da beim Rückruf nicht etwa eine kurze Abfrage der Daten statt findet (damit zugestellt werden kann), sondern eine Marketingumfrage zu Bedingungen, die vorher nicht genannt wurden, ist die Vermögensverfügung ein Vermögensschaden (*Beschädigung des Vermögens*)

Es wird nicht nur die wahre Tatsache unterdrückt, dass es 2,99 Euro/Minute kostet, sondern auch die wahre Tatsache, dass der Anruf wesentlich länger dauert als etwa eine Minute, um die Zustellung zu regeln: "rufen sie an, *dann organisieren wir gemeinsam die Zustellung ihres Gewinns*"

Die *Absicht* darf ja wohl unterstellt werden: Der Preis wird nicht genannt, obwohl die Initiatoren wissen müssten, dass sie dazu verpflichtet sind und die Dauer des Rückrufs sowie die daraus resultierenden Kosten werden verschwiegen. Es wird nicht gesagt, dass man ewig lange für teures Geld telefonieren muß, um dann doch nur zu erfahren, dass für den schon versprochenen Gewinn noch nicht alle Bedingungen erfüllt sind. Da wird selbst der realitätsfernste Richter die Absicht bejahen, zumal es ja in großem Stil gemacht wird, gewerbsmäßig, usw.

Der *Kausalzusammenhang* ist ebenfalls einfach: Die machen Hunderttausende Anrufe in der Absicht, die Leute durch Irreführung zum Rückruf zu verleiten, von dem sie wissen, dass er für die Anrufer teuer wird. *Keiner würde zurück rufen, wenn nicht die wahren Tatsachen entstellt wären, dass es bis zu 50 Euro kostet und dass man danach noch lange kleinen Gewinn hat.*


Glasklarer Betrug. Man sollte sich hüten, in einem Verbraucherforum Betrug zu dekriminalisieren, nur weil manche Staatsanwälte das nicht so sehen wollen. Da ich eben so einen Anruf hatte, werde ich natürlich Strafanzeige stellen und fordere jeden auf, das ebenfalls zu tun.


Davon abgesehen liegt ggf. strafbare Werbung (§16 UWG, bis zu 2 Jahre Freiheitsstrafe!) vor ( http://www.rechtliches.de/gesetze/UWG/16.html )und natürlich kann man das Auto auch zivilrechtlich erstreiten. "Das Auto steht ihnen zu" heißt es. Man sollte dann aber mit einem Verlust rechnen, da wohl nach einem gewonnenen Zivilprozess nicht einmal Geld genug für ein FOTO von einem Auto bei den Betrügern übrig ist. Und von den Firmen, die daran mitverdienen und Millionen kassieren kriegt man ja kein Geld.

lesezeichen gewinnanrufe betrug


----------



## technofreak (16 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Betrug ist in Deutschland gegeben, wenn alle Straftatbestände vorhanden sind:
> 
> usw.


Soweit die  Theorie
und wie sieht  die Praxis aus? Sei mir nicht böse, aber wenn jeder mit dem Firlefanz zur
 Polizeiwache rennt, bleibt denen nicht mehr viel Zeit für harte  Verbrechen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*



technofreak schrieb:


> Sei mir nicht böse, aber wenn jeder mit dem Firlefanz zur Polizeiwache rennt, bleibt denen nicht mehr viel Zeit für harte  Verbrechen.


Da stimme ich Dir schon zu, nur ist es ein Unterschied, ob man etwas nicht anzeigt, weil man die Verfolgung für *unnötig* hält oder ob man etwas nicht anzeigt, weil es kein Betrug ist. Da ich persönlich (klopf klopf klopf) nicht mit härteren Verbrechen zu tun habe, zeige ich halt Millionenbetrüger an. Es soll sogar *Berufe* geben, bei denen wesentlich kleinere Gauner zur Polizei geschleppt werden... *Kaufhausdetektive* zum Beispiel. Die halten die Polizei wegen drei Kugelschreiber zu 1,99 davon ab, härtere Verbrechen zu verfolgen. Ganz zu schweigen von den Jungs in der U- und S-Bahn... (Der maximale Schaden, den man mit Schwarzfahren in München anrichten kann - und das nur theoretisch - ist 1800 Euro jährlich, so viel kostet die Gesamtnetzjahreskarte)  
(enthält Ironie. Wir sind uns da sicherlich im Wesentlichen einig)


----------



## manka (17 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*



technofreak schrieb:


> Soweit die  Theorie
> und wie sieht  die Praxis aus? Sei mir nicht böse, aber wenn jeder mit dem Firlefanz zur
> Polizeiwache rennt, bleibt denen nicht mehr viel Zeit für harte  Verbrechen.


Von Firlefanz würde ich nicht sprechen. Der Schaden mag ja bei einer einzelnen Person relativ gering sein, jedoch im gesamten Umfang ist er doch beträchtlich. Wie von Aka-Aka geschildert halte auch ich diese Anrufe für eindeutigen Betrug.
Wenn es mir nicht um meine Zeit wäre und ich noch Lust dazu hätte einen langen Rechtsstreit zu führen, würde auch ich Strafanzeige stellen und gleichzeitig den versprochenen Gewinn einklagen. Da die Firmen hinter den Nummern aber im Ausland sitzen wäre dies eine nerven- und zeitaufreibende Angelegenheit, und daher lasse ich es und hoffe darauf, dass derartige Praktiken früher oder später derart unter Strafe/Reglementierung gestellt werden, dass es nicht weiter lohnt diese Betrugsschiene zu fahren.


----------



## technofreak (17 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspielversprechen Auto oder Geld: 0900-5099400 (09005099400)*

Ist dir lieber, dass tausende Polizisten Anzeigen wegen ein paar Euro aufnehmen ( denn die sehen 
nicht, was sich insgesamt abspielt und recherchieren nicht im Internet deswegen)  und dafür 
weniger Zeit für  ernste Vergehen haben? Deswegen wird kein Mann mehr eingestelllt, weil die
 BNetzA aus welchen Gründen auch immer schlammt. Hast du überhaupt eine  Ahnung, was das für
 einen Schreibaufwand verursacht? 

Hab das Gefühl dass hier etwas die Maßstäbe verloren gegangen sind.


----------

